# I am American, and I respect Christianity.



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 30, 2012)

and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....

mothers killing their kids cause god told them too

etc and so forth....

mcvey was christian


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 30, 2012)

Good for you, KG. 

I am an American and I do not. 

Isn't this a great place?!!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> 
> mothers killing their kids cause god told them too
> 
> ...



What garbage.

Why don't you quote those numbers? I can give you numbers (and they are high) for how many were killed by Islam yesterday.

PS..McVeigh didn't kill in the name of God.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> ...



Eric Rudolph did. He's the guy that bombed Olympic Park, a gay bar and an abortion clinic. The guy that walked into Doctor Tiller's church and shot him in front of his friends and family did it in the name of your god too. Wesbtborogh Baptist Church protests in the name of your god too. 

Do you really want to get into the habit of painting an entire religion based on their extremists?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



The answer to that is obviously &#8216;yes.&#8217;


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 30, 2012)

Mother's that kill their kids and say God told them to are just psychotic.  
God doesn't tell us to kill ANYONE.

Muslims say they worship the same God we do.  But i can't believe that when i know God does not
expect us to do anything like the muslims do.  However, the muslims go crazy if their "Prophet" muhammad is mocked.  Our God wouldn't have a prophet like him, so another reason i don't believe we worship the same God.

And McVey may have said he was a christian, but he wasn't....and he never said he killed all those people in the name of God or that God wanted him to.

Anyone can SAY they're Christian, but just going to church doesn't make you a Christian any more than standing in a garage makes you a car.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 30, 2012)

There is no comparsion between someone like Eric Rudolph and the thousands of people who want to kill infidels.  There is no country that makes the claim of being a Christian country following the Bible and stones women to death for showing a wrist or insulting Jesus.

To draw some kind of moral equivalency to justify muslim violance is insane, it's grasping for straws that don't even exist.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The answer is I'll get no answer I'm sure. Of course Kosher doesn't want to be painted with the same brush as the lovely and talented Phelps/Roper family. Those good Christians that believe so deeply in the word of their god that they protest funerals. 

Well guess what Kosh, Muslims don't want to be painted by the actions of their extremists either.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 30, 2012)

All this proves it that the world would be a much better place if we weren't so worried all the time which imaginary god was best.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Predictably, the people who support Islam do not support Christians.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Predictably, the people who support Islam do not support Christians.



Predictably, you are talking out of your ass. 

I don't support ANY extremists in ANY religion, but I do believe in the free exercise of any and all religions.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 30, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Mother's that kill their kids and say God told them to are just psychotic.
> God doesn't tell us to kill ANYONE.
> 
> Muslims say they worship the same God we do.  But i can't believe that when i know God does not
> ...



Did writing that give you a headache? You shouldn't strain yourself so.


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> ...



She was not comparing numbers just stating a truth.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.



As an American, you should respect all religions, not just the one you follow

That is a major problem with our society


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Predictably, the people who support Islam do not support Christians.


Do christians support islam?


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Predictably, the people who support Islam do not support Christians.



Who said that? Not ONE of them said anything about supporting Muslims over Christians. That's your twisted imagination.

What you guys don't seem to get is that all this hate directed towards us is a small number of extremists who do what FOXnews and MSNBC does here...twist truth to fit a certain point of view. The population over there are vastly uneducated, have limited access to news and information that isn't TRULY state run....and that limited access tends to come from?  Guess who?....the extremists.

Think about it....if you lived over there and saw all the death, mayhem and the real poverty....probably your whole life....because unlike us here in the US, they are a younger society.....how much convincing would it take for you to believe that the rest of the world is engaging in a war against your society? How much convincing would it take for you to believe that this "war" is based upon your religion? Since religion plays so heavily in their society.

Just for a minute....reverse the roles of the United States and the Middle East. Put them in the role of the Superpower and us in the role of the uneducated, religion driven society.

Look....I'm not excusing Islamic Terrorists....not in the least. But what you have to realize is that the problem is much, much more complex than...
"Thems Mud People wants to kill us because we believe in Jesus"


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 30, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Mother's that kill their kids and say God told them to are just psychotic.
> God doesn't tell us to kill ANYONE.



What _do_ the voices tell you to do?


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 30, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Mother's that kill their kids and say God told them to are just psychotic.
> ...



Some of us do not listen to Fox or talk radio.


----------



## squeeze berry (Sep 30, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> There is no comparsion between someone like Eric Rudolph and the thousands of people who want to kill infidels.  There is no country that makes the claim of being a Christian country following the Bible and stones women to death for showing a wrist or insulting Jesus.
> 
> To draw some kind of moral equivalency to justify muslim violance is insane, it's grasping for straws that don't even exist.



correction. Hundreds of thousands


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 30, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is no comparsion between someone like Eric Rudolph and the thousands of people who want to kill infidels.  There is no country that makes the claim of being a Christian country following the Bible and stones women to death for showing a wrist or insulting Jesus.
> ...



Correction noted.


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 30, 2012)

squeeze berry said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > There is no comparsion between someone like Eric Rudolph and the thousands of people who want to kill infidels.  There is no country that makes the claim of being a Christian country following the Bible and stones women to death for showing a wrist or insulting Jesus.
> ...



We have killed hundreds of thousands of them.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 30, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Obviously we haven't killed enough of them because they are out there still murdering others.


----------



## Greenbeard (Sep 30, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Greenbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



If God's on AM radio, Zeus help us.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 30, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Predictably, the people who support Islam do not support Christians.
> ...



Odds that this post falls on deaf ears......98%. 

There is no way she is mentally capable of 
1) Reading and comprehending that much text
2) Stepping outside of her world to see anything from someone elses perspective

Good post, but I'm afraid it won't reach the intended audience as you would hope.


----------



## Caroljo (Sep 30, 2012)

I respect all religions....except the ones that tell their followers to kill the Infidels (us) because we don't follow THEIR religion.  How do you respect someone that wants to murder you?  God doesn't even expect us to do that....


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 30, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



I recall preachers telling us to lay our hands on the radio or TV while praying.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 30, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> I respect all religions....except the ones that tell their followers to kill the Infidels (us) because we don't follow THEIR religion.  How do you respect someone that wants to murder you?  God doesn't even expect us to do that....



Right, there is no example of that in the history of Christianity.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

_"And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him: as well the stranger, as he that is born in the land, when he blasphemeth the name of the Lord, shall be put to death."_

Leviticus 24:16

Translation: Kill the unbelievers


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 30, 2012)

Lol at this thread,god what a fucking loser troll the op is.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Sep 30, 2012)

Jesus Christ (if he existed) was an exceptional human being. His followers however...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Yet unlike Christians who vehemently and vociferously DENOUNCE the Fred Phelps's of the world, Muslims insist on standing silently by while their extremists murder thousands of 'infidels' every fucking MONTH.

There is NO comparison.


----------



## BallsBrunswick (Sep 30, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Muslims against terrorism and extremism | Free Muslims Coalition
Muslims Against Terrorism (MAT) (Muslims Against Terrorism)
Free Muslim Coalition Against Terrorism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Muslims Against Terror.com - From Nigeria To The World: We Denounce Terror!
The American Muslim (TAM)


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



There are a billion and a half Muslims in the world. If they actually believed infidels should be killed, the world would be in chaos. Muslims are peace loving and hard working. 
There is a small percent who are involved in religious activism and terrorism. And yes, they are condemned by most Muslims ....especially bin Laden


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

So you're telling me that all these folks are going against their own Holy Book, condemning themselves to the 'fate' of the infidels?

Or are they mouthing platitudes, as instructed by the Quran?


> According to the authoritative Arabic text, Al-Taqiyya Fi Al-Islam: "Taqiyya [deception] is of fundamental importance in Islam. Practically every Islamic sect agrees to it and practices it. We can go so far as to say that the practice of taqiyya is mainstream in Islam, and that those few sects not practicing it diverge from the mainstream...Taqiyya is very prevalent in Islamic politics, especially in the modern era."
> 
> The primary Quranic verse sanctioning deception with respect to non-Muslims states: "Let believers not take for friends and allies infidels instead of believers. Whoever does this shall have no relationship left with Allah  unless you but guard yourselves against them, taking precautions." (Quran 3:28; see also 2:173; 2:185; 4:29; 22:78; 40:28.)
> 
> ...


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.



I am an American and will leave christianity alone as it leaves me alone.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> Mother's that kill their kids and say God told them to are just psychotic.
> God doesn't tell us to kill ANYONE.
> 
> Muslims say they worship the same God we do.  But i can't believe that when i know God does not
> ...



Ah...no True Scotsmen...argument


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 30, 2012)

Calling someone something does not make them that. Calling oneself something doesn't necessarily, either.

What is a 'Christian'? Even those referring to themselves with the moniker cannot seem to agree on a definition. It certainly cannot mean 'doing as Jesus did', or what we see in the world would be much different.

Jesus was certainly an enlightened human being (and there is as much historical verification that he lived as for, say, Caesar). Living by his words would be fine, as would living by Lao Tsu's or Buddha's.

Today, there is too much history and too much water under the bridge to go back and reclaim any purity for any of the prominent religions. If we wanted to settle things, we could put the religious leaders of these 'faiths' together somewhere to invoke their brand of belief and see who gets answered first. If no answer came, they could shut up and leave the rest of us alone.


----------



## Contumacious (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.



Really?

*The Christian Crusades*

Pope Urban II (1088-1099, see art below) was responsible for assisting Emperor Alexus I (1081-1118) of Constantinople in launching the first crusade. He made one of the most influential speeches in the Middle Ages, calling on Christian princes in Europe to go on a crusade to rescue the Holy Land from the Turks. In the speech given at the Council of Clermont in France, on November 27, 1095, he combined the ideas of making a pilgrimage to the Holy Land with that of waging a holy war against infidels.1 

.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



OBviously.....


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 30, 2012)

Caroljo said:


> I respect all religions....except the ones that tell their followers to kill the Infidels (us) because we don't follow THEIR religion.  How do you respect someone that wants to murder you?  God doesn't even expect us to do that....



The funny thing is, you think that religion is what this is all about.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 30, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > squeeze berry said:
> ...



I bet their extremists tell their masses the same thing.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 30, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



Why?....think about it a while.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


People like you refuse to listen to those muslims who protest against terrorism...or else people like you accuse them of only paying lip service or even lying.


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> 
> mothers killing their kids cause god told them too
> 
> ...



Liberals love that lie, don't you?  Actually ... he wasn't.  Well, he said he wasn't, and I'm thinking he should know.  This is why you deserve no respect.  If you had a valid points, lies wouldn't be necessary to make them.


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> So you're telling me that all these folks are going against their own Holy Book, condemning themselves to the 'fate' of the infidels?
> 
> Or are they mouthing platitudes, as instructed by the Quran?
> 
> ...



See?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2012)

kaz said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> ...



No True Scotsman....


----------



## Contumacious (Sep 30, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> 
> mothers killing their kids cause god told them too
> 
> ...









Were the FBI, BATF, Delta Force scumbags who invaded the Davidians compound christians?

Timothy McVeigh is the ONLY American who avenged their murder.

.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 30, 2012)

what was KG trying to accomplish by putting her monotheism whine thread in the Politics sub-forum


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 30, 2012)

McVeigh wasn't even Christian!  He was an atheist who said that science was his religion.

In fact, Oklahoma City bomber, Timothy McVeigh, was a self-proclaimed atheist, whose mantra was "Science is my religion." That, of course, did not stop the media and the self-appointed liberal "watchdogs" from blaming the bombing of the Murrah Building on the Christian right.  

Archived Blog: If Timothy McVeigh had been a Christian

Liberals have a need for McVeigh to be a Christian so of course they made him one!  Leave liberals alone long enough and they'll made Ahmadiejad into the head of the Christian Identity movement.

The war that islam is engaged in all over the word involves Christians but by no means are Christians the only objects of their murderous rage.  They'll kill Hindus, Buddhists and in Africa pagans and animists as well.


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



We shouldn't be trying to paint any religion based on their extremists, but anyone that looks at this with eyes wide open can see that Islam has many more extremists that are willing to do harm to others than any other religion.  Taking the few extremists you find among Christians and trying to equate that to the extremists in Islam is a bit of a joke.  Secondly, Jesus did not tell us to kill in the name of God, whereas it can be argued that Mohammed did tell people to kill in the name of God.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 30, 2012)

Contumacious said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> ...



Oh...so you support religious cults who stockpile illegal weapons for the "coming Armageddon", their leaders who abuse and molest their member's children, have total control over their member's private lives....including having husbands turning their wives over to the leader for sex?

There was shit going on there that needed intervention. Obviously, that intervention spiraled out of control and a tragedy ensued. They tried to negotiate from February to April, when they

I think you have a selective and biased memory of the events that occurred back then.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

The problem with religion is that the moment a religious person concedes that another persons beliefs are just as worthy of respect, their own religion is rendered impotent.

The point of that would be that ALL religion is impotent - otherwise one of them would have dominated by now.


----------



## Merchant_of_Meh (Sep 30, 2012)

I am an American and I respect the Christian nuns, reverends and priests, the Islamic imams, the Jewish rabbis, the Buddhist monks and figures from any/every religions who actually are doing good things in communities all over this nation, helping those who can't help themselves find some type of happiness in their lives. 

When you have that type of humanity around you, does it really matter what the religion is?


----------



## Contumacious (Sep 30, 2012)

auditor0007 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Instead of doing a little research and finding out the reason for their anger you make a blanket accusation...let's ;look a history:

1- The US has been financing the Palestininan genocide since 1949;

2- In 1953 the CIA overthrew Iran's Premier Mosaddegh ;

3- In 1990 the US invaded Iraq, murdered millions and remained there for 20 years;

4-  on 3 July 1988 the USS Vincennes  shot down Iran's CIVILIAN Air Flight 655 ;

5- now the US is threatening to invade Iran just because

.


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2012)

bodecea said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Um...I pointed out a lie.  Mcviegh wasn't a Christian.  Not having made an argument, just pointing out a lie, can't in any possible way be any fallacy much less a specific one.  I just said true points don't need to be supported with lies.  Take your hands out of each others pants.  What a fucking moron, in no possible way did that have anything to do with "True Scotsman."  What a moron.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Like to see the anti-Christian weirdoes in full force.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Have Christians been funding Christian organizations that go out and slaughter thousands in the name of God?

Nope.

Do we go on television to talk about how much we want our sons to martyr themselves while killing people of other religions?

Nope.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Like to see the anti-Christian weirdoes in full force.



As an American, you respect Christianity

What other religions gave gained your respect?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

bodecea said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > So you're telling me that all these folks are going against their own Holy Book, condemning themselves to the 'fate' of the infidels?
> ...



You dispute this when the Imams don't? A bit futile, wouldn't you think?


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Like to see the anti-Christian weirdoes in full force.



Allie


----------



## auditor0007 (Sep 30, 2012)

Contumacious said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Not going to argue with you on that, but the point is still valid.  Muslims have been overrunning countries and people since Mohammed told them to.  They built the Ottoman Empire by killing 3.5 million Christians.  Islam has never been the religion of peace unless you were Muslim.

And yes, I know of the Crusades and that there have been Christian atrocities throughout history.  The difference is that today, Christians do not kill in the name of God.  Any who say they do are not acting as Christians and are not truly Christians themselves.  Muslims, on the other hand, believe in Jihad and using it as a tool to kill anyone with whom they disagree.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> 
> mothers killing their kids cause god told them too
> 
> ...



What a fucking load of crap.. Being you made the charge, SHOW us just how many mothers kill their kids DAILY in the name of God.. You're ridiculous.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Predictably, the people who support Islam do not support Christians.



Of course not.. The Anti-God left.. the party who Boo'd God.. who kicked God completely out of their lives, their platform..


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 30, 2012)

Republican Jesus  :


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 30, 2012)

Jesus said that when he returned it would be with a sword.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

Notice the typical Zombie God haters.. the same old trash swarming threads with their absolute hatred of something which doesn't exist in their minds.. ROFLMAO  Unicorns don't exist therefore why the hell do I care if other's believe they do??? On top of that, these loons go around forming groups of HATE over a non-existent entity.. BOOBS, DUMMIES, INSANE freaks.. Welcome to the LEFTIST freak show!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Sep 30, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> 
> mothers killing their kids cause god told them too
> 
> ...


 
Wait a sec, that is complete projection....Christians dont excuse that crap....liberals do with post partum depression.....we want the bitches hung...you want them cuddled by a psycologist

You libtards just make it sooooo easy.....I love it!


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Predictably, the people who support Islam do not support Christians.
> ...



Right, we're anti-god, that's why we support Islam. 

That makes sense.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

Note also if you will, these same FREAKS embrace a religion of terror.. 

If it's backasswards- liberals love it.. see slaughtering babies.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Like to see the anti-Christian weirdoes in full force.



Thanks for admiting you are just trolling...


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 30, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Note also if you will, these same FREAKS embrace a religion of terror..
> 
> If it's backasswards- liberals love it.. see slaughtering babies.



Hey look another troll...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Yes, because in supporting Islam you support the slaughter of innocents.

And in attacking Christianity, you attack liberty.

So yes, you're anti-God. You seek the destruction and degradation of things of God.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You can't argue against stupid...better to just ignore them and block any attempt to them getting in power.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

lmfao I'm already getting NEGS from the HATE GOD SQUAD.. What's wrong?? Hit a nerve??


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



Okie dokie I see we are drinking heavy today.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 30, 2012)

thangod KG believes in a myth..... errr..... religion 

 that keeps her submissive/under men's thumbs


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



That anti-God bozo negged me crying like a biatch.. LOL   Islam doesn't have a real God.. just like the Mythological Gods of the Greeks, ALLAH is a moon god.. Not a god at all.. A trumped up lie.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...





The things you think...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Brilliant come back, weirdo.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't know why, but lately all these freepers have been whining about my negs. 

I think I'm the one hitting a nerve.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I agree,it was thank you.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



The left again exhibits dishonesty and stupidity by jeering at truth.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You spelled 'delusional rant' wrong.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



God hates you


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

The Anti-God Hate Squad always use logic when debating the issue of God and yet where is the logic, even the sanity in HATING and obsessing about something which never existed in their feeble minds??? WTF??!!  I N S A N I T Y------ L O O N S----- D E R A N G E D.........> The Godless Left.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Poor bob...You confuse my posting with yours and the other pro-terrorist extremists'.


----------



## rdean (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.



There is a difference between traditional "Middle Eastern" Christianity and what passes for Christianity in the US today.

You will never see ME Christians shouting "let him die" and "applauding executions".  You will never hear them saying, "Feed the poor and they will breed".

The religion as split.  Their beliefs aren't fundagelical or Republican beliefs, not for the most part.  Today's Christian Republicans worship the "Golden Calf".


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Whatever, loon.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Poor bob...You confuse my posting with yours and the other pro-terrorist extremists'.



C'mon KG, I've been through this enough times with you. 

You're such a loon you alienate people that would otherwise take your side. You can't coach nuttery at that level.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Whatever, loon.



There ya go.. See them for what they are.. NUTS!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

Let's all get together and start hate groups over WIDGETS!!!!!!!!  lmfao


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

^ Anyone know what the dingbat is talking about?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

They are extremists, they're bigots, and they're a tiny minority of America.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> They are extremists, they're bigots, *and they're a tiny minority* of America.



And then some.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Whatever, loon.



Oh wait so we are supposed to take you or lgs seriously when you respond like this? 
Saying whatever admits you are wrong. 

See we don't hate god, that's a false narrative, we hate the people who abuse the name of god for selfish and polluted reasons.

But you are too stupid to figure that out. You rather troll like lgs is doing and assume you are accomplishing something.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 30, 2012)

> I am American, and I respect Christianity.




You're a wingnut and you love strawmen.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> They are extremists, they're bigots, and they're a tiny minority of America.



More than that, they're sociopaths.. If you went to a Psychologist and told him you were angered, enraged, spent your days arguing over UNICORNS, they'd lock your ass up and throw away the key!  These psycho's define looney-tunes!


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> ^ Anyone know what the dingbat is talking about?



I don't think she likes technology?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

The craziest of the left all right here on display, folks, so you can see them in all their ravening, anti-Christian, lying, anti-liberty glory.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > They are extremists, they're bigots, and they're a tiny minority of America.
> ...



Who the fuck keeps pos repping your dumbass?


----------



## Contumacious (Sep 30, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



No. I never supported the cold war nor the present "war on terror" scam. I guess you were referring to DC bureaucrats when you said "so you support religious cults who stockpile illegal weapons for the "coming Armageddon",


I mean , you could have NOT been referring to the Davidians who had a right to bear arms and a *FUCKING BATF ISSUED LICENSE TO BUY AND SELL FIREARMS *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> their leaders who abuse and molest their member's children, have total control over their member's private lives...



Excuse me ding dong,  but the McLennan County authorities had investigated and re-investigated the allegation and found that they were not substantiated. At any rate , child abuse is NO a federal concern. So stop bullshitting.


.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> *The craziest* of the left all right here on display, folks, *so you can see them in all their ravening*, anti-Christian, *lying, anti-liberty glory*.



Ironic freeper is ironic.


----------



## Plasmaball (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> The craziest of the left all right here on display, folks, so you can see them in all their ravening, anti-Christian, lying, anti-liberty glory.



Your not talking to anyone outside of maybe ten people. Nobody cares about your thread in the real world.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

Bipolar Psychosis is real..  When a person spends their time obsessing over hatred- something in their mind that never existed-  that person is mentally unstable.

Studies have shown people who see things which don't exist, obsess on them are delusional as hell.. It's no different for the Atheistic loon.. He states there is No God then spends his life trying to prove a negative, enraged over it.. LOL!!!!!!!!!! It's doesn't get nuttier than that!!!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > *The craziest* of the left all right here on display, folks, *so you can see them in all their ravening*, anti-Christian, *lying, anti-liberty glory*.
> ...



Not at all. Look at the company you keep in this thread, weirdo.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Whatever, loon.



God reads what you post and he is not happy


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Like to see the anti-Christian weirdoes in full force.
> ...



Speaking for myself, your religion of liberalism sure hasn't.  You hold others to an infinite standard and yourselves to none.  Your arguments are endless double standards and hypocrisy and given that everything you believe is counter to empirical evidence, you just resort to endless ad hominem.  It's pathetic.  On the other hand, I've known many Muslims and most of them were good people.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever, loon.
> ...



^^^^^^ This one even sounds off his rocker


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't particularly 'respect' any other religion..

but I certainly respect the right of others to worship as they please.

Unlike progressives...who think Islam should be able to kill with impunity but Christians should hide their bibles under their beds and be forced out of any position of power if they should be "outed" as Christian.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I'm sure according to those that aren't nut-jobs, they're respectable. 

I'm not interested in your perspective KG, it's been proven over and over to be flawed.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

Giving some of these whack-douches electric shock treatment could do the trick? Just sayin


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I don't particularly 'respect' any other religion..
> 
> but I certainly respect the right of others to worship as they please.
> 
> Unlike progressives...who think Islam should be able to kill with impunity but Christians should hide their bibles under their beds and be forced out of any position of power if they should be "outed" as Christian.



If that was true, you'd have a good point.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



God gave up on you a long time ago


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yea sure.. anything you say Whack-A Doodle..


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/249864-lady-dumbslinger.html


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

Contumacious said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



Tell me you really didn't expect honesty from Steelplate-in-the-head...


----------



## Dick Tuck (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.



You're a Satan lover.  You want your version of  hate to prevail. You'll suck cocks in hell.  There are real Christians, and you're not one of them, you pork puller.

You have 666 embedded in your whaletail tat.


----------



## kaz (Sep 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're the _last_ person in a position to be cheering God to give up on anyone.  I'm just saying...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Dick Tuck said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



What is even funnier than the hate-spew above is that he _edited_ it into the current form...


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

I give credit to Christians for being able to, however begrudgingly, accept living in a society with secular laws. That's probably the biggest difference between most religions and Islam over the last 500 years, and it truly makes quite a difference in the civility of a nation or region, imo. 

Unfortunately, old habits are hard to kick. 

We're still going back and forth about who should have how much of Jerusalem/Israel, a place that without it's significance in Abrahamic religions is nothing more than a barren desert with a nice coastline. If those involved could get out of the illogical fog of religion, they'd see a more prudent solution would be to ditch the shithole and move onto greener pastures where Islamic fundamentalism isn't threatening them from a stones throw away...a distance that's currently highly feasible to a backwards monotheistic culture that lacks the modern technology and organization to launch an offensive without it being directly next to them.

Unless you'd all like to support a modern day crusades, on your own dime of course. I'm sick of having to share responsibility for the actions of antiquated mindsets I don't share.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Your disinterest is proven every single time you race to participate in my threads.

Which only proves..you don't know what "proven" means.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> 
> mothers killing their kids cause god told them too
> 
> ...



Off the top of my head, no one. Unless you can prove that God actually told these people to kill your have no point.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Good for you, KG.
> 
> I am an American and I do not.
> 
> Isn't this a great place?!!



Amen.

I wonder why Obama doesn't get this.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Funny, I don't recall Rudolph ever saying he killed because God told him too. Do you happen to have a link that proves he said this, or are we simply supposed to bow to your awesome awesomeness?


----------



## bodecea (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Like to see the anti-Christian weirdoes in full force.



You are looking for a change from the day-to-day christian weirdos?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...





I didn't post until the 5th page. 

Good one.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



My threads often fill up fast.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Like to see the anti-Christian weirdoes in full force.



I hope you don't lump me in with THAT crowd....

I am an anti _religion_ weirdo.​

I respect the right of every individual to believe what ever they want - as long as they understand that I will protest to the point of violence being made to live under any type of religious dogma or law.

Like I said before... the problem with religion is that it cannot, repeat CAN NOT coexist with freedom and tolerance so long as another religion survives.

Once a religious person concedes the equal right of a different religion to exist, they render their own religion impotent.

Religious people by definition think that they are just a little more 'equal' than their heathen neighbors.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The amazing thing is that you never have a trouble painting religions you disagree with on the basis of random accusations against people who are not even part of that religion.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> All this proves it that the world would be a much better place if we weren't so worried all the time which imaginary god was best.



Yet you spend so much of your time arguing about that very subject.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Seawytch is an ignorant ninny. She posts garbage with no basis in reality, then rushes to distance herself from it because even she knows she posts garbage.

I think. I'd prefer to believe she can't possibly be as stupid as she comes across. I like to think she's just being disingenuous, but maybe that's wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Predictably, the people who support Islam do not support Christians.
> ...



Would that include a religion that calls on its members to defame Mohammad?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



The neat part about being an American is we do not have to respect any religion, even the one we follow.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Like to see the anti-Christian weirdoes in full force.
> ...



Christianity has lived next to other religions just fine in the USA for the duration of our existence as a free country.

Our freedom is winding down, which is why there are problems now. And the problems aren't with Christians trying to force their religion upon others...it's with others trying to force Christians to abandon their religion.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Predictably, the people who support Islam do not support Christians.
> ...



They would have wiped us from the planet if they had the power, what's your point?


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You could try keeping up with events as they happen so that people don't have to remind you of what was all over the news.

Army of God letters support accused bomber Eric Rudolph


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Muslims have a lot of power dumbass. Lol


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > I respect all religions....except the ones that tell their followers to kill the Infidels (us) because we don't follow THEIR religion.  How do you respect someone that wants to murder you?  God doesn't even expect us to do that....
> ...



The problem here is not that there are examples of that in Christian history, the problem is that the examples in Islam are not from history. Those of us that live in the present understand that crucial difference.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Again, she proves herself to be full of shit.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

I must wonder how many of our Islamaphobes here have ever met a Muslim. This tour is for them...

The Muslims Are Coming


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> _"And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him: as well the stranger, as he that is born in the land, when he blasphemeth the name of the Lord, shall be put to death."_
> 
> Leviticus 24:16
> 
> Translation: Kill the unbelievers



Not the translation at all.

By the way, that law never really got traction in ancient, or modern, Israel.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



In so far as? Eric Rudolph was a Christian. He committed acts of terrorism in the name of YOUR professed religion. Should I judge all Christians based on Eric Rudolph and Fred Phelps, yes or no?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > I respect all religions....except the ones that tell their followers to kill the Infidels (us) because we don't follow THEIR religion.  How do you respect someone that wants to murder you?  God doesn't even expect us to do that....
> ...



The sad thing is you think it isn't about religion.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Sadly, your link did not prove your case.

How many people did he kill? Any today? Are there Christians blowing up schools today for the same cause?

Have Christians blown up any Buddhist temples today in his name?

No? Yes?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

kaz said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> ...



McVey had to be a right wingnut extremist Christian because it is impossible that anyone would actually resent the federal government killing a bunch of people at Waco because that was a totally justified exercise of the right of the government to take people's guns away to protect everyone else.


----------



## del (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> ...



everything a christian does is done in the name of god, crack ho


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The real issue here is that for the first time in our history we are being forced to get along.

For the first 200 years of our existence, if you got sufficiently pissed at your heathen (or overly zealous) neighbors, you could pick up stakes and head west to start a new community.

The homestead act (the one that said you could have certain land if you occupied it) wasn't put to bed until the 1970's

EVERYone needs a lesson in tolerance.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

^^crappola.

I don't do the relativism thing. People did not move out  primarily for religious reasons.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Plasmaball said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Like to see the anti-Christian weirdoes in full force.
> ...





Plasmaball said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Note also if you will, these same FREAKS embrace a religion of terror..
> ...



It takes one to know one.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

rdean said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



You really need to toss out some of that trash and give that brain cell of yours some room for something new.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.




I am American....

And respect no religion. 


i do however respect some religions more then others.......


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Of course it does. Eric Rudolph was a member of the group "God's Army". He blew up gay bars and abortion clinics. He did it because he believed (quite wrongly, of course) that he had to do it for his god and his faith. He was an extremist just as there are Muslim extremists in the world. No religion wants to be painted by the actions of their extremists. Why is this such a difficult concept for you? Do you want everyone to judge you by the actions of Fred Phelps? I know why you don't want to answer that question...it's okay, we already KNOW you're a raging hypocrite (as well as blindly Islamaphobic)


----------



## del (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Plasmaball said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



you'd know


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

No, that article didn't show any of that.

Next.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Fine, the op was posted at 7:35am, my first post was at 10:25am. 

How many more times would you like to be wrong?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> I give credit to Christians for being able to, however begrudgingly, accept living in a society with secular laws. That's probably the biggest difference between most religions and Islam over the last 500 years, and it truly makes quite a difference in the civility of a nation or region, imo.
> 
> Unfortunately, old habits are hard to kick.
> 
> ...



bump


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm not wrong, I'm sure you read my posts before you even brushed your teeth.

Point is, you care. Deeply.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

PS...it's pathetically lame to repost your own lame posts.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> ^^crappola.
> 
> I don't do the relativism thing. People did not move out  primarily for religious reasons.


​

Tell that to the Puritans as they surveyed their new home at Plymouth Rock.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Irrelevant.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I'm not wrong, *I'm sure you read my posts before you even brushed your teeth.*
> 
> Point is, you care. Deeply.



You're sure about a lot of things you don't have a clue about KG.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Strange, nothing there about Rudolph saying God told him to kill, did you misunderstand my question, because your awesome awesomeness isn't working on me.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> PS...it's pathetically lame to repost your own lame posts.





It's equally lame to pretend you can engage in a serious conversation about the op.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



They do not have the power to wipe everyone  off the face of the Earth multiple times over, the US does.


----------



## del (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



as far as you know


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



No one wants to do that you fail. Go to the outside world. People care for their countries and people.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > PS...it's pathetically lame to repost your own lame posts.
> ...



With you?

I would never pretend such a thing.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

del said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



Can you show me that in the Bible or the official teaching of the Church of Christianity?


----------



## del (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



you're either in or out, son ,there is no middle ground.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You were pretending, until you ignored my post that required a serious and thoughtful response. 

But that's not what you're really here for.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Okie dokey.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> No, that article didn't show any of that.
> 
> Next.



Are you attempting to deny Eric Rudolph's involvement with the Army of God? You can't. He belonged to the group and believed that his Christianity required him to bomb abortion clinics. It's okay...I don't actually believe that you are like him (just because you aren't very bright and are rabidly anti-choice). I don't believe in painting all Christians with the same brush just as I don't believe in painting all Muslims with the same brush. Of course, I happen to KNOW people who are Muslim. Go meet some, please.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

del said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



The US has the largest nuclear arsenal on the planet, it is capable of destroying every major city on the planet and destroying civilization as we know it. Unless Muslims are actually backed by a god that is willing to kill for them they cannot match the US in its ability to destroy. this is a fact, not something that I might be proven wrong about if I knew more than I do.


----------



## syrenn (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...




i suggest you look around the world at what people do to each other.....


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > No, that article didn't show any of that.
> ...



That's a nice ball of garbled gobbledygook.

Again, your article didn't confirm any of it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Hey, genius, where did I say anyone wants to do that? I am just pointing out they do not have the firepower to actually get into an all out war against the US. That is a fact. Live with it, go insane, or kill yourself, those are your options.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



And the US is allied with many of those countries moron. America isn't gonna nuke the world. No one will. That's not the point of life


----------



## del (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



it only takes one nuke to ruin your day, ace, and they're not that hard to make if you've got money.

you fucking christers crack me up.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Why won't you address the post instead of choosing to ignore it?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

del said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Same question.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Hey fuckface that's exactly what you said. You said exactly Muslims will destroy everyone once they get the power. And that's such a nut conspiracy theory. Stupid nazi


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You can't keep deflecting. This is Eric Rudolph's Homepage. All articles are written by Eric Rudolph and authorized by him
to be posted on this site.

That's the Army of God website. Now that proof positive has been provided, would you care to answer the question. Do you wish to be painted with the same Christian brush that paints Fred Phelps, yes or no?


----------



## syrenn (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



ok... how about this... they will destroy everyone _not muslim_... or as you put it... not the right kind of muslim..... 

it is as you know.... what is in the koran.... convert or destroy.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

How many people has Fred killed today?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I heard that are wanted to do a movie about you but they are couldn't find anyone to play your role of dumbest.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

del said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Iran has plenty of money, has publicly stated they want to build one, but hasn't managed yet. Maybe they are harder to build than you think.


----------



## del (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



i'm not your secretary


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> How many people has Fred killed today?



That's more deflection. Again, it's okay...you're refusal to answer is answer enough. You don't want too admit for all to see that you're a pathetic hypocrite. We all see anyway. 

Eric Rudolph killed at least two, if not more. That more your style? Do you want to be associated with him, Christian?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



No, what I said was that, if they had the power, they would have wiped us off the face of the Earth. Are you denying that, if the extremist had the ability, they would happily wipe out everyone who disagrees with them?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



????? Lol you fucking moron. Are you that stupid?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I actually found that sight, and it was created after he was arrested. What evidence do you have that he even knew about the Army of God before he started blowing up things, or that he ever said that god told him to do it?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



You weren't speaking about extremists. You referred to Muslims. And extremists will never have power like you imagine. And if they do get a little bit of power that means they have to act reasonably and smart. Hezbollah is pretty strong for a militia and they aren't killing everyone. But they aren't necessarily extremists that are a conflict group.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

KG and QW, the evasive duo.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Wow...and you guys sit and decry how the "regular" Muslims don't do enough to denounce the extremists. Ya'll can't even admit that a guy who set bombs in gay bars and abortion clinics was a Christian. He was a member of the "Army" when he did it for Pete's sake. 

Denial...ain't just a river


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> KG and QW, the evasive duo.



What am I evading?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 30, 2012)

syrenn said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



than


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....


Very, very few, actually.


strollingbones said:


> mothers killing their kids cause god told them too


Very, very few, actually.



strollingbones said:


> etc and so forth....
> 
> mcvey was christian


He was not motivated by his religion.  He was opposed to the government's actions.

Meanwhile, back in reality:






No deaths were caused by anyone offended by this image.






The death toll is still rising over images like this.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 30, 2012)

rdean said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



True:

"I like your Christ, I do not like your Christians. Your Christians are so unlike your Christ." 
Mahatma Gandhi 
Read more at Mahatma Gandhi Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > I respect all religions....except the ones that tell their followers to kill the Infidels (us) because we don't follow THEIR religion.  How do you respect someone that wants to murder you?  God doesn't even expect us to do that....
> ...


We're not talking history.  We're talking current events.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> How many people has Fred killed today?



He protests funerals.  

We've been told that's just as bad as killing people.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > How many people has Fred killed today?
> ...



Not the point. Do Christians want to be painted with the same brush as Phelps, yes or no?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

KG, are you ever going to reply to my statement that doesn't fit your extremist narrative?


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> KG, are you ever going to reply to my statement that doesn't fit your extremist narrative?



You mean this one, that none of the Cons in this thread seem to want to respond to...




bobcollum said:


> I give credit to Christians for being able to, however begrudgingly, accept living in a society with secular laws. That's probably the biggest difference between most religions and Islam over the last 500 years, and it truly makes quite a difference in the civility of a nation or region, imo.
> 
> Unfortunately, old habits are hard to kick.
> 
> We're still going back and forth about who should have how much of Jerusalem/Israel, a place that without it's significance in Abrahamic religions is nothing more than a barren desert with a nice coastline. If those involved could get out of the illogical fog of religion, they'd see a more prudent solution would be to ditch the shithole and move onto greener pastures where Islamic fundamentalism isn't threatening them from a stones throw away...a distance that's currently highly feasible to a backwards monotheistic culture that lacks the modern technology and organization to launch an offensive without it being directly next to them.



?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Irrelevant.



If you say so, it's your thread.  


Do YOU think religion worth dying for and a free and tolerant society can coexist?

What do you think... Does admitting that all religions, including Islam, have an equal right to exist not render all religions impotent?

Can humanity have it both ways?


----------



## Dissent (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > How many people has Fred killed today?
> ...










Here is what Jesus looked like...


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 30, 2012)

Where'd she go


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > KG, are you ever going to reply to my statement that doesn't fit your extremist narrative?
> ...



That's the one.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Dissent said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



The guy on the right? Who's the one on the left?


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Dissent said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




Jesus is revered in Islam as a prophet.


----------



## Dissent (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Dissent said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



That would be his brother Muhammad.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Dissent said:
> ...



Yeah I Know that. It's looks like Muhammad must be the guy on the left. Interesting photo/painting.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> Meanwhile, back in reality:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolerance.  That's why Christians are cool, in the here and now at least... even of not so much in the past.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

I suppose we have the concept of "America" to thank for mellowing the Christians...


Can you imagine the Catholics and the Protestants of today behaving like the Sunnis and the Shiites


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




Nobody is going to lend credence to your particular brand of idiocy.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You never let it stop you.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> I suppose we have the concept of "America" to thank for mellowing the Christians...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the Catholics and the Protestants of today behaving like the Sunnis and the Shiites



Relativism, and completely off the mark.


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 30, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Good for you, KG.
> 
> I am an American and I do not.
> 
> Isn't this a great place?!!



Amen!


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> I suppose we have the concept of "America" to thank for mellowing the Christians...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the Catholics and the Protestants of today behaving like the Sunnis and the Shiites




Besides which, the very concept of America is a Christian one.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose we have the concept of "America" to thank for mellowing the Christians...
> ...



A country with the freedom to worship in any way a person chooses is not a Christian ideal. 

It was funny though.


----------



## Contumacious (Sep 30, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



The steelplate must be in his brain. He never came back with a response.

.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Doesn't matter what we want.  You'll do it anyway.

It's a tropism with some people.  Someone criticizes Muslim extremists, and some drooling idiot leftist HAS to say, "Yeah, that's kinda bad, I guess, although I can see why they'd do that -- but CHRISTIANS, now, they're REALLY bad!!"

You simply can't help it.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




That's not an answer.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

Dissent said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Handsome fellah, ain't He?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



They've been lacking in that department for the duration of this thread.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


It's the "however begrudgingly" bit that renders your entire statement horseshit.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



You think so?

Ask the culture warrior Bill O'Reilly, he might disagree.

I think you're looking for a cheap out.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Of course. 

I think a better question to ask the OP and those who support her in this thread and the other Christianity/Islam comparison thread she started is just where they want to take their arguments.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...




It ain't just O 'Reilly either. But hey, let's just take those 2 words out. What does the davester think then?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> Dissent said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



The one on the right? Yes and he has a beard. Allahu Ahkbar lol


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Still waiting for evidence that the pro-terrorists support Christianity in the same way they claim to support terrorists..I mean Islam.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile, back in reality:
> ...


And you won't find anyone who denies that Christianity had a violent past.

But some people, in their mad rush to look all "tolerant" and "multi-cultural", project that same violent past on the present -- and excuse Islam's violent present.  

This thread, and any other thread with criticism of Islam, is crawling with it -- as if radical Islamists wouldn't kill their non-Muslim defenders given the opportunity.  "But...but I defended you on the internet!  What are you doing with that kniGURGLE GURGLE"

I've never understood why people criticize Christianity for being fundamentalist, intolerant, homophobic, and misogynistic -- but give Islam a free pass for being all those things in far greater degree.

Anybody wanna take a shot at explaining that?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Still waiting for evidence that the pro-terrorists support Christianity in the same way they claim to support terrorists..I mean Islam.



Sure you are KG. 

What a dishonest hack.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Look at the angry extremists get worked up...

because someone says they support Christianity...but they don't support terrorism as well.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



But it _is_ a Christian concept.

Christians believe that God created man with free will.  People are free to choose what they will.  God would prefer they would choose to worship Him, but He's not going to force them to -- because that which is freely given is infinitely more valuable than that which is coerced.  

Some people can't understand that.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Look at the angry extremists get worked up...
> 
> because someone says they support Christianity...but they don't support terrorism as well.



Uh huh.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Yes, it is.  It's just not the one you want.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


If you want an echo chamber, then perhaps USMB is not the place for you.

I hate to break it to you, but you don't get to dictate others' behavior.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

They try to make the conversation about something unrelated, then when you don't want to do that, pretend you have lost a so-called *argument*.

It's just the same old same old, meant to distract from the fact that while they support the right of Islamists to commit acts of terror upon us, they want to punish Christians for the acts of terror that the Islamists commit.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


You'll have to remind me -- why should I care what O'Reilly says?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



If Christian nations throughout history had taken the same stance, I'd give it to you. 

It's not the case though.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You don't have to care, just acknowledge that he represents those that begrudgingly accept the secularity of the nation.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

And they use the behavior of Islamofascists to justify the erosion of liberty....they use it to justify eradication of freedom of religion, of freedom of speech...while at the same time they defend the terrorists.

It's schizo.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



The answer to a simple yes or no question isn't "Doesn't matter..."


And this part... 




> Some criticizes Muslim extremists, and some drooling idiot leftist HAS to say, "Yeah, that's kinda bad, I guess, although I can see why they'd do that -- but CHRISTIANS, now, they're REALLY bad!!"




...is more of the same strawman horseshit. Who's saying that?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Dissent said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



We were told and shown by Mathew Muhamamad is baby with a diaper and a fat boy . Turns out he's a handsome guy


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

Why the hell are we talking about O'Reilly?

Oh yeah, more distraction...


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Aw shucks, that breaks my heart. 

You guys can be as intellectually dishonest as you choose, it isn't hurting me any.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



Every apologist extremist in this thread.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Why the hell are we talking about O'Reilly?
> 
> Oh yeah, more distraction...



Distraction?

No, we're discussing the thoughtful reply to your op that you've chosen to ignore.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


It's still horseshit.

Bob assumes that Christians are nostalgic about the Crusades, the Inquisition, and that we all want a Christian theocracy.

Of course, if all I read were leftist blogs and message boards, I'd probably believe the same thing.

However, reality simply doesn't support that assumption.


----------



## Dissent (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Still waiting for evidence that the pro-terrorists support Christianity in the same way they claim to support terrorists..I mean Islam.


Still waiting for you to rub 2 brain cells together and prove to me all Muslims are terrorists and all terrorists are Muslims...ya can't do it...


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell are we talking about O'Reilly?
> ...



And it was about Bill?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...





You keep focusing on two words that have no real bearing on my overall point...which of course can't be rebutted, or it would've already happened.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Bill was an example of something mentioned in the post. 

At least Dave is trying...failing, but trying.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> They try to make the conversation about something unrelated, then when you don't want to do that, pretend you have lost a so-called *argument*.
> 
> It's just the same old same old, meant to distract from the fact that while they support the right of Islamists to commit acts of terror upon us, they want to punish Christians for the acts of terror that the Islamists commit.



I can't decide if they have a blind spot for Islamic terrorism, if they hate Christians more than they hate Muslims, if they're cowards for refusing to criticize Islamic terrorism, or if they support Islamic terrorism because they and the terrorists share common enemies -- the US and Israel.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > They try to make the conversation about something unrelated, then when you don't want to do that, pretend you have lost a so-called *argument*.
> ...



If you could understand my post, you'd see that I don't support the Islamic nutjobs. 

I do understand that it destroys KG's narrative, but those are the breaks I guess.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


And you just can't accept that Christianity has matured the way Islam has not.

Even though the evidence proves it.

Why do you ignore the evidence?


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Perhaps I missed the proof of this assertion.

Nevertheless, Bill doesn't speak for me.  Bill doesn't speak for Christians.  

But you keep insisting he does.  Chicks dig that.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...





Dave, that was my main point in the sentence you read, but those two words fucked with you too much to realize it.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...


Oh, well.  You'll just have to deal with the disappointment.  


EriktheRed said:


> And this part...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're kidding, right?  It started on the second post.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Bill actually speaks for a lot of people, the support he receives kinda proves it. 

Maybe not you, that's fine, I can agree on that.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Last I checked, "disagreeing with leftists" is not the definition of "intellectual dishonesty".  

Repeat:  If you want an echo chamber, then perhaps USMB is not the place for you.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...


When your argument is not based on reality, your overall point is meaningless.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Then it's one of the first three then, huh?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I know Dave, you've got nothing. 

Thanks for trying at least, you put forth a better effort than the person that actually started the thread.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


No, I got that.  You got at least part of it right.

But your characterization of Christians was incorrect.  You're ascribing to us motives and views we simply don't have.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



All I'm asking for is a reasoned rebuttal to my post. 

Nobody can do it though. 

Really, if it's that wrong, it should be easy to put me in my place.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Bill speaks TO a lot of people.  Doesn't mean he speaks FOR them.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 30, 2012)

You've been dave'd.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Great, as the red said, remove those two words and then respond, I hate to see you constantly getting hung up on it.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Then you've just proven my original point:

It doesn't matter what we say.  Your mind is made up.

Thanks.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



It does matter what you say. 

You're just not saying anything relevant, and that's telling.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


I gave you a reasoned rebuttal.  I told you your argument was based on false characterizations.

But you don't want that.  You want instant and unthinking acceptance and endorsement.

You can get that at DU.  What's your username over there?


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


I did respond.  But as I said, all you want is agreement.  You don't want debate, because you're not willing to accept the possibility that you may be wrong.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

> I give credit to Christians for being able to accept living in a society with secular laws. That's probably the biggest difference between most religions and Islam over the last 500 years, and it truly makes quite a difference in the civility of a nation or region, imo.
> 
> Unfortunately, old habits are hard to kick.
> 
> ...



The two words you can't get over have been omitted. 

Have at it.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Oh, then you must agree with Whoopie Goldberg and her comments about rape-rape.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Tell me where and why I'm wrong. 

You can't seem to do it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Dot Com said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Does the fact that Gandhi never said that make the quote more, or less, effective?


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Everything I've said is relevant.

By the way, the definition of "relevant" is NOT "agrees with leftists".  

I really wish you guys could use the standard dictionary definitions.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...





			
				bobcollum said:
			
		

> Maybe not you, that's fine, I can agree on that.



Remember that part?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



So you still aren't willing to do it eh?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I really don't care if you associate me with him or not, what I care about is who I associate myself with.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > KG, are you ever going to reply to my statement that doesn't fit your extremist narrative?
> ...



Personally, I tend to ignore racist bigots.

If this is what it is that I am running away from the problem definitely does not lie on my side of the debate.


----------



## Contumacious (Sep 30, 2012)

Contumacious said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



,


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> > I give credit to Christians for being able to accept living in a society with secular laws. That's probably the biggest difference between most religions and Islam over the last 500 years, and it truly makes quite a difference in the civility of a nation or region, imo.


Congratulations.  You got that part right.


bobcollum said:


> > Unfortunately, old habits are hard to kick.


Which old habits?  The Crusades?  The Inquisition?  Which Christians are pining for a return to those days?   


bobcollum said:


> > We're still going back and forth about who should have how much of Jerusalem/Israel, a place that without it's significance in Abrahamic religions is nothing more than a barren desert with a nice coastline. If those involved could get out of the illogical fog of religion, they'd see a more prudent solution would be to ditch the shithole and move onto greener pastures where Islamic fundamentalism isn't threatening them from a stones throw away...a distance that's currently highly feasible to a backwards monotheistic culture that lacks the modern technology and organization to launch an offensive without it being directly next to them.


And there it is...it's not Islam's fault -- it's the Jews'.  

How predictable of you not to hold Islam accountable for their backwards culture.


bobcollum said:


> > Unless you'd all like to support a modern day crusades, on your own dime of course. I'm sick of having to share responsibility for the actions of antiquated mindsets I don't share.


Oh, you mean like I don't like supporting professional welfare cheats who get my tax dollars to keep voting Democrat?

Yeah, well, we both have to suck it up, don't we?


bobcollum said:


> The two words you can't get over have been omitted.
> 
> Have at it.


You won't accept it.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Who's the racist bigot in that statement?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Irrelevant.
> ...



It is easy to die for your religion, the hard part is living for it. Any culture that does not allow people to live for their religion cannot be described as either free or tolerant.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


I did.  You won't like it, but maybe you'll stop whining.  

Naaah, who am I kidding?  You won't stop whining.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

I still haven't figured out what the hell bob expects in regards to a "response". It's a statement, not a question.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Yes.  But your smiley suggests you don't really believe that.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Stop whining.  Chicks DON'T dig that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Dissent said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I am pretty sure that that is about as far from what Jesus looked like as the blonde haired blue eyed version that I see elsewhere.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

bob's interested in chicks?


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen a blonde/blue eyed Jesus?


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I still haven't figured out what the hell bob expects in regards to a "response". It's a statement, not a question.


All he wants is:

"Good Gaea, Bob, you're right!  I never looked at it that way before!  Thank you!"


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Dissent said:
> ...



So is the guy that didn't perform any miracles, what's your point?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > > I give credit to Christians for being able to accept living in a society with secular laws. That's probably the biggest difference between most religions and Islam over the last 500 years, and it truly makes quite a difference in the civility of a nation or region, imo.
> ...



I didn't say it was anyone's fault, it just is what it is. Without the religious connotations, that land is totally worthless. 

The old habit is fighting over holy lands. Despite the move into secular societies, that one hang-up still remains. 

Why does the right continue to incorrectly insist that the only ones on welfare are Democrats?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> I suppose we have the concept of "America" to thank for mellowing the Christians...
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the Catholics and the Protestants of today behaving like the Sunnis and the Shiites



I suppose we could credit a country, if we were completely ignorant of history.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I still haven't figured out what the hell bob expects in regards to a "response". It's a statement, not a question.



Derp?

I'm glad you can finally come to grips with your inability to support your own deluded opinion.


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.



YOu mean other than the Spanish INquisition and the Holocaust?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 30, 2012)

when facism comes to american it will be carrying a cross and draped in a flag......lewis


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

It's already here, in the form of progressives and Islamofascists.

And their defenders.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 30, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> 
> mothers killing their kids cause god told them too
> 
> ...



BS

In a 1996 interview, McVeigh professed belief in "a God", although he said he had "sort of lost touch with" Catholicism and "I never really picked it up, however I do maintain core beliefs." In the 2001 book American Terrorist, McVeigh stated that he did not believe in Hell and that science is his religion. In June 2001, a day before the execution, McVeigh wrote a letter to the Buffalo News identifying himself as an agnostic.


----------



## koshergrl (Sep 30, 2012)

He was an atheist.

Maybe a pagan.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > EriktheRed said:
> ...



That would be the guy who dismisses a large part of the world simply because it doesn't rise up to his enlightened position and insists it is a "backwards monotheistic culture,"  and pointing out that they lack  "modern technology and organization."

Yet, somehow, you are going to try and turn that into me being a bigot.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations.  You got that part right.
> ...


I was right.  You didn't accept it.


bobcollum said:


> I didn't say it was anyone's fault, it just is what it is. Without the religious connotations, that land is totally worthless.


Yet you insist only the Jews do anything to defuse the situation.

Are you saying Muslims simply can't _help_ but be violent and backward?

Be careful when you backpedal.  Use a spotter.


bobcollum said:


> The old habit is fighting over holy lands. Despite the move into secular societies, that one hang-up still remains.


And it's up to the Jews to fix it.  Muslims can't be expected to moderate their behavior.

You will sputter and fume, but this is _exactly_ what you're saying.


bobcollum said:


> Why does the right continue to incorrectly insist that the only ones on welfare are Democrats?


Where did I say that?

Oh, yeah -- nowhere.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I'm not the one throwing around the term like an idiot. 

That was a pretty impressive reach though.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a blonde/blue eyed Jesus?









If you look you will see that he has the same classical nose structure of the white European that the Dissent posted.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...





> Oh, you mean like I don't like supporting professional welfare cheats who get my tax dollars to keep voting Democrat?



You're being so disingenuous. 

I'm not saying they can't help it, I'm saying that's how it is. 

Keep pretending I'm being irrational and hateful, it's the only chance you have left to save some face.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I've ever seen a blonde/blue eyed Jesus?
> ...



No he's not white or blue eyes. He was a little brown and red since he was in a very hot climate without cars, condition, etc.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> when facism comes to american it will be carrying a cross and draped in a flag......lewis



Incorrect.  When fascism comes to America, it will be carrying a protest sign and screeching "It's for the children!!"

-- daveman


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



 If it were actually possible to blame the Holocaust on Christians Mahm&#363;d Ahmadinezh&#257;d wouldn't have to deny it. That makes you wackier than the weirdos what wants us to forget stuff that happened in living memory.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



As soon as members of the Phelps/Roper family strap a bomb on their back and blow up a bunch of people, feel free to make comparison to the Islamist terrorists.  Everyone should defend muslims peacefully protesting, and take them to task if you oppose their position. 

I despise the reasons for the Phelps/Roper protests, but defend their right to do so.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Dissent said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Dissent said:
> ...



Look again quantnam these aren't 100% accurate pictures of Jesus or Muhamamd but they are very much like them. It's close very close


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > I was right.  You didn't accept it.
> ...


Then you're saying they can't help it.


bobcollum said:


> Keep pretending I'm being irrational and hateful, it's the only chance you have left to save some face.


I have no need to save face.  I'm not the one making dumb statements about religion.  

And you might want to skip the condescension.  You lack the horsepower to pull it off.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Did I misquote you?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

> Are you saying Muslims simply can't help but be violent and backward?



For further clarification, because I know you folks need it desperately, the Muslims that live in theocratic countries are behind the eight-ball when it comes to advancing their civilization, because religion stifles it when it runs the show. 

Keep trying to label me as a bigot, I'm sure it'll be believable to most on the board that know better than to believe the nutters.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Thanks for proving you can't read.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Nope, just completely misunderstood it. It happens, I forgive you.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



He's not European he's middle eastern


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

Why don't you folks sac up and just call for all-out war on Islam?

So much pussyfooting.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Dissent said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Yep because all people from the Middle East have that classical Renaissance nose.

Idoit.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


The left can't understand that.

I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it.

-- Evelyn Beatrice Hall and the American Right

I disapprove of what you say, so you should be prevented from saying it, and punished by the government if you do.

-- The American Left


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



I understood it all too well, which is why you aren't arguing with my interpretation.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Dissent said:
> ...



That was Jesus who he posted on the right. And Muhammad on the left. No that is a middle eastern nose.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> > Are you saying Muslims simply can't help but be violent and backward?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical leftist:  YOU fuck up, and it's MY fault.

It's funny when you guys play "I didn't say what I said!!"


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Which is why the other pictures, which differ from this one only in the color of the paint used for the hair, skin, and eyes, are just as inaccurate.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I wouldn't call my comments on it agreeing. Maybe you're misunderstanding that too.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > > Are you saying Muslims simply can't help but be violent and backward?
> ...



You don't get it Dave, but you don't get much.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



He had red and brown face. And he looked like he just came out of a bath at every moment. He had reddish brownish hair.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



I defy you to find a single picture of a Middle Eastern Jew or Arab that has a long, straight, thin nose.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Why don't you folks sac up and just call for all-out war on Islam?
> 
> So much pussyfooting.


Outside of a few nuts, who's calling for that?

Oh, yeah -- no one.

Perhaps if you listened to what people are saying, instead of letting your irrational hatred do your thinking for you, you wouldn't be so ignorant.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



I think you are having the problem with understanding. I didn't say you agreed, just that you did not argue.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you folks sac up and just call for all-out war on Islam?
> ...



What are you calling for then?

Here's your chance to clarify your position.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Oh, I get it.  You're bitterly clinging to the stereotypes of Christians and conservatives that you've been fed, and can't accept that reality doesn't support your views.  So you're lashing out, and throwing in the obligatory leftist unmerited arrogance to boot.

See?  I get it perfectly.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I explained my stance, and it doesn't coincide with your claim. 

How much effort should I put into talking with someone playing the bigot card to get out of a discussion?


----------



## logical4u (Sep 30, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> 
> mothers killing their kids cause god told them too
> 
> ...



Oh, please give us a list of mothers killing their kids cause God told them so (with the year it happened).


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I'm one of the few that has given credit to Christians in this thread. 

So, you don't get it.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 30, 2012)

Greenbeard said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Greenbeard said:
> ...



Starting tomorrow at noon God er, uh, I mean Rush will be on 95.5 FM in Atlanta. I have heard so much about him from liberals I am tempted to listen to a bit of his program.  My cheap MP3 player only gets FM stations.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


  Wow -- you're really asking, instead of dictating?

You might be salvageable.

I'm calling for live and let live.  But if you attack me and mine, the response will be swift and decisive and you will wish you'd stayed at home.

Clear?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



It wasn't that long as you think. There are many like that they just have different shaped heads. I don't know how to post pictures using my IPad. So can't do that. It's a fact he was a middle eastern Jew. Not European. All those pictures are artist imaginations.


----------



## logical4u (Sep 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



I do not "respect" Satanism.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


You gave it grudgingly.  And you never accepted my rebuttal to the post you kept whining about, exactly as I predicted you would.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

logical4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Nor do I, but I accept the basic human right to worship or not as people choose.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Get over yourself Dave, I get respect from all walks of life on this board, so long as they're not partisan hacks. Though it's small, my friends list contains more Conservatives than Liberals. 

So you're calling for live and let live, that's great. 

More specifically, what would you propose be done about the Islamic extremists that have no known nation?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



It doesn't matter, if it's done it's done. 

See, I don't even care that you considered my statement to be made begrudgingly. It is what it is.


----------



## logical4u (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> _"And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him: as well the stranger, as he that is born in the land, when he blasphemeth the name of the Lord, shall be put to death."_
> 
> Leviticus 24:16
> 
> Translation: Kill the unbelievers



Please understand that was OT.  That was when sins were passed from generation to generation.  Now if you want to Blaspheme the Lord, it is on your head, not your children's souls.  Yeshua told us to spread the good word, and if people don't want to listen, shake the dust from your feet as you are leaving (the Lord has it from there).


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Piss poor deflection especially since you couldn't be further from the truth. I don't think that most Christians hate fags or want to blow up abortion clinics. I believe that fundamentalist extremists do.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



Which is my point, idiot.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> _"And he that blasphemeth the name of the LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall certainly stone him: as well the stranger, as he that is born in the land, when he blasphemeth the name of the Lord, shall be put to death."_
> 
> Leviticus 24:16
> 
> Translation: Kill the unbelievers



The new Testament changed that.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



He's wasn't European. There are many people like that with similar noses in the Israel/Palestinian region. And Jesus was a little more thin than most people today


----------



## logical4u (Sep 30, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Newsflash, the world is in chaos, especially the ME (where the muslims are).
Why were the muslims in the ME protests chanting they are all (Osama bin Laden)?


----------



## logical4u (Sep 30, 2012)

Contumacious said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



What does RESCUE mean to you?  If people are defending their lives and property does that make them psychotic murderers?  Or would the psychotic murderers be the ones invading?


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 30, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> The Anti-God Hate Squad always use logic when debating the issue of God and yet where is the logic, even the sanity in HATING and obsessing about something which never existed in their feeble minds??? WTF??!!  I N S A N I T Y------ L O O N S----- D E R A N G E D.........> The Godless Left.



Speak for yourself....you have no clue how many left leaning Christians there are. Why don't you address the atheists for what they are?....atheists. But no, just as you do with Muslims....you lump every person who doesn't follow the radical right meme as Anti-God, God haters, and Anti-Christian.

It's time for you guys to think beyond political talking points...because that's all this is to you. You don't care about God...you care about fighting with your brothers and sisters on an Internet message board. You don't care about morality, you care about cherry picked issues that your propagandists fuel outrage on, and ignore much bigger ones that affect every one of us.

I am a Christian, I am an American, and I am a Democrat. You and your Corporate Propaganda Networks do NOT get to decide who is a Christian, or a "real" American.

Just make sure you're on the right side on this stuff. I don't think God is about wealth, greed and power. God is certainly not about hate. God is about love, compassion and servitude. Not just towards people you like...But your enemies too...yes, even the ones you think "want to kill you".

 Matthew 5:43-48

New International Version (NIV)
Love for Enemies

43 You have heard that it was said, Love your neighbor[a] and hate your enemy. 44 But I tell you, love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you, 45 that you may be children of your Father in heaven. He causes his sun to rise on the evil and the good, and sends rain on the righteous and the unrighteous. 46 If you love those who love you, what reward will you get? Are not even the tax collectors doing that? 47 And if you greet only your own people, what are you doing more than others? Do not even pagans do that? 48 Be perfect, therefore, as your heavenly Father is perfect.


----------



## rdean (Sep 30, 2012)

rdean said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



It's lucky we have Youtube.  I like being able to prove my assertions with actual video tape and sound.  But it is awfully strange the right wing will believe the most bizarre lies made up about Obama but refuse to believe Mitt with it's his own words coming out of his own mouth.  Dog abuse is a perfect example.  There it is right on tape.  Even being told what he did was against the law.  And USMB Republicans will say not only didn't it happen, but they will say they don't have to watch that video because they already know the truth.  How many times have they said this or something similar to other links or videos?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O5II0ZBCuA]Romney ties his dog to the roof of his car in an airtight kennel?! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Um. Hitler was a Christian. 

Most Germans were Christians. The ones who weren't found themselves exploring new career oppurtunities as bars of soap and lampshades.  

The Wehrmacht marched around Europe with Belt-Buckles that said "Gott Mitt Uns" (God with Us!) 

You are still crazier than an outhouse rat.


----------



## logical4u (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > How many people has Fred killed today?
> ...



Okay, this is just funny.  You are comparing one man that killed two people as an extremist to a religion where one percent of extremists would number fifteen million extremists, that murder, rape, sexually abuse boys every day, and you want to tell us based on that "one" man, these two religions are the same?


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 30, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Extremism is extremism. Same whore, different dress.


----------



## logical4u (Sep 30, 2012)

EriktheRed said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > KG, are you ever going to reply to my statement that doesn't fit your extremist narrative?
> ...



You saw what happens when a "weak" President tries to "get along" with islamic countries.  Rioting, our embassies attacked in 20 countries, and our ambassador murdered, and rumored tortured.  Give us a current example of any islamic leader taking something for peace and "stopping" the aggressions.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 30, 2012)

Contumacious said:


> auditor0007 said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



1. Since the establishment of limited Palestinian self-rule in the West Bank and Gaza Strip in the mid-1990s, the U.S. government has committed over $4 billion in bilateral assistance to the Palestinians, who are among the worlds largest per capita recipients of international foreign aid. Successive Administrations have requested aid for the Palestinians to support at least three major U.S. policy priorities of interest to Congress:

2. True, and it is now 2012, 59 years later.  So what!

3. The 1991 invasion of Iraq was to remove them from a sovereign nation named Kuwait that they had illegally invaded and were in the process of destroying. 
The timeline is as follows:

January 16 1991
Gulf War starts. US-led coalition begins air strikes against Iraq. 
Allied planes bomb Iraq: Kuwait's liberation begun, says US 

February 27 1991
Kuwait is liberated after three-day ground operation.

March 3 1991 
Iraq accepts terms of ceasefire.

April 6 1991
Iraq accepts UN resolution requiring it to end production of weapons of mass destruction and to allow monitoring by the *UN special commission inspection team (Unscom).*

You may have missed the N in UN.  That stands for United Nations, not the United States.

4.  The shoot down was ACCIDENTAL. 

In 1996, the United States and Iran reached "an agreement in full and final settlement of all disputes, differences, claims, counterclaims" relating to the incident at the International Court of Justice.[4] As part of the settlement, the United States agreed to pay US$61.8 million, an average of $213,103.45 per passenger, in compensation to the families of the Iranian victims. 

5.  Perhaps we should invade their Embassy and hold a few hundred Iranians captive for a year or two.  Paybacks are hell.  And, the US is not threatening. nor will it invade Iran.  We may assist Israel in stopping their development of nuclear weapons.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Whoopty-shit.


bobcollum said:


> So you're calling for live and let live, that's great.
> 
> More specifically, what would you propose be done about the Islamic extremists that have no known nation?


Kill them wherever they are.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


You're not quite as big an asshole as I thought.

...what?  That's a compliment!  Right?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You're not impressed with my bipartisan friendships on the board, big surprise, KG also hates it when things don't fit into her narrative. 

Guess what? Killing them wherever they are is a ridiculous strategy, and I'm going out on a limb even calling it that. Too bad religion has to keep us in the region we don't need otherwise.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I guess, but you really had no reason to think I was an asshole in the first place.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


I was speaking generally, not of you specifically.

And yes, that attitude is undeniably there.  In every single thread that has some criticism of Islam, a leftist has to bring up Christianity -- as if that excuses Islam or renders moot the criticism of Islam.

You're free to find a thread where that doesn't happen.  I won't hold my breath.


----------



## Duped (Sep 30, 2012)

If you don't embrace free speech, you are not an American. Your just some asshole who want's to fundamentally change it! Remind you of someone ?


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


So it looks like when I said:
It's a tropism with some people. Someone criticizes Muslim extremists, and some drooling idiot leftist HAS to say, "Yeah, that's kinda bad, I guess, although I can see why they'd do that -- but CHRISTIANS, now, they're REALLY bad!!"​...it applied to Seawytch, despite her denial.


----------



## Steelplate (Sep 30, 2012)

Duped said:


> If you don't embrace free speech, you are not an American. Your just some asshole who want's to fundamentally change it! Remind you of someone ?



WTF does that have to do with the price of duck milk this time of year?


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

logical4u said:


> EriktheRed said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


----------



## logical4u (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Talk about bigoted.......


----------



## chesswarsnow (Sep 30, 2012)

Sorry bout that,


1. I only respect one religion, seeing God only has one.
2. Christ is the father of Christianity, and his religion is the only real one.
3. All others are cults.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## logical4u (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You missed the point.  Are you saying that Christians tend to have as many extremists as islam?  Are you saying the religions are the same based on the example you provided?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > BecauseIKnow said:
> ...



You know how much he weighed?


----------



## Contumacious (Sep 30, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > auditor0007 said:
> ...



The Palestinians have the right to Palestine in its entirety. The zionists have been allowed to colonize the West bank. The US and the Talmudist state are in the process of punishing the Gaza Strip residents for daring to use democracy to elect Hamas.



> 2. True, and it is now 2012, 59 years later.  So what!



The WTC is down, 3 thousand individuals perished and a new federal agency TSA gets to play with and steal my junk



> 3. The 1991 invasion of Iraq was to remove them from a sovereign nation named Kuwait that they had illegally invaded and were in the process of destroying.




Excuse me vernon. WHEN did Kuwait become a sovereign nation?!?!?

Kuwait was part of Iraq . It was controlled by the UK. While Iraq was fighting against Iran in order to please Reagan and Rumfilled Kuwait stole the Ramallah oild fields. Bush I authorized Saddam to invade Kuwait and recoover the oil fields then without warning he changed his mind.





> 4.  The shoot down was ACCIDENTAL.



As was Pan Am Flight 103, while flying over  Lockerbie , 




> .  We may assist Israel in stopping their development of nuclear weapons.



Why.

Israel and the US have nuclear weapons. The US used them criminally in Hiroshima and Nagasaki. Iran has NEVER invaded a foreign country.

.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


"But some of my best friends are _______!"

Uh huh.  


bobcollum said:


> Guess what? Killing them wherever they are is a ridiculous strategy, and I'm going out on a limb even calling it that. Too bad religion has to keep us in the region we don't need otherwise.


Ridiculous?  What would you do?  Send a strongly-worded letter?  Offer to bake cookies with them?

You can't negotiate with people who want you dead.  They will only accept your death.

If you want to make them happy, go for it.  But you don't get to offer anyone else's life along with your own.  

Pffft.  And liberals wonder why they can't be trusted with national security.  They're fucking clueless.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Oh, no, not at all.  You just said me and other Christians were nostalgic for the Crusades and the Inquisition.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Um, Hitler's religion is debated among scholars.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow.  The historical ignorance is stunning.


Contumacious said:


> Excuse me vernon. WHEN did Kuwait become a sovereign nation?!?!?
> 
> Kuwait was part of Iraq . It was controlled by the UK. While Iraq was fighting against Iran in order to please Reagan and Rumfilled Kuwait stole the Ramallah oild fields. Bush I authorized Saddam to invade Kuwait and recoover the oil fields then without warning he changed his mind.


Kuwait because a sovereign nation in 1961 -- 29 years before Iraq's invasion.


Contumacious said:


> > 4.  The shoot down was ACCIDENTAL.
> 
> 
> 
> As was Pan Am Flight 103, while flying over  Lockerbie ,


WTF?!

It was not an accidental shoot-down.  It was a deliberate bombing.  

What kind of a retard are you?


----------



## JoeB131 (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Um, Hitler's religion is debated among scholars.



Scholars don't debate it one little bit.  

Christian Apologists do, but they are guilty of what is know as the "No True Scotsman" Fallacy.  

But let's go down your little fantasy path and say he was a secret worshipper of Wotan or some such shit, even though there is not a shred of real evidence from credible "scholars" sor such a thing. 

That doesn't excuse the millions of other Germans who were in the NSDAP, SS, Wehrmacht, Luftwaffe who were undoubtably Christian and went along with the crazy anyway.  

The thing you guys forget is that anti-Semitism is in the German religioius DNA.  Martin Luther himself wrote a book called "The Jews and their Lies".  Passion Plays in Germany blame the death of Jesus on the Jews all the way up until Vatican II.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose we have the concept of "America" to thank for mellowing the Christians...
> ...



No it's not.  It's a Liberal one.  Separation of church and state was not a Christian idea.  Those of us who cherish freedom for all above personal religion fought hard for that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

JoeB131 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Um, Hitler's religion is debated among scholars.
> ...



First rule of holes, stop digging.



> *Scholarly Opinion*
> 
> According to Max Domarus Hitler promoted the idea of God as the creator of Germany, but Hitler was not a Christian or conservative.[36] Domarus also points out that Hitler did not believe in organized religion and did not see himself as a religious reformer.[36] According to historian Laurence Rees,  "Hitler did not believe in the afterlife, but he did believe he would  have a life after death because of what he had achieved."[37] Historian Richard Overy maintains that Hitler was not a "practising Christian," nor was he a "thorough atheist."[38] Samuel Koehne, a Research Fellow at the Alfred Deakin Research Institute, working on the official Nazi views on religion, answers the question _Was Hitler a Christian?_  thus: "Emphatically not, if we consider Christianity in its traditional  or orthodox form: Jesus as the son of God, dying for the redemption of  the sins of all humankind. It is a nonsense to state that Hitler (or any  of the Nazis) adhered to Christianity of this form."[39] Koehne says Hitler was probably not an atheist and refers to the fact that recent works have asserted that he was a deist.[39] According to Robert S. Wistrich Hitler thought Christianity was finished but he did not want any direct confrontation for strategic reasons.[40]
> Hitler simplified Arthur de Gobineau's elaborate ideas of struggle for survival  between the different races, among which the Aryan race, guided by  providence, was supposed to be the torchbearers of civilization.[41] In Hitler's conception, Jews were enemies of all civilization, especially the Volk. Although Hitler has been called a "Social Darwinist,  he was not such in the usual sense of the word. Whereas Social  Darwinism stressed struggle, change, the survival of the strongest, and a  ceaseless battle of competition, Hitler, through the use of modern  industrial technology and impersonal bureaucratic methods ended all  competition by the ruthless suppression of all opponents."[42] His understanding of Darwinism was incomplete and based loosely on the theory of "survival of the fittest" in a social context, as popularly misunderstood at the time.[43][44] According to Hitler's personal photographer Heinrich Hoffmann, the Catholic priest Bernhard Stempfle was a prominent member of Hitler's inner circle and frequently advised him on religious issues.[45]



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Religious_views_of_Adolf_Hitler#Scholarly_Opinion


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Uh-huh, and it's true. You're having trouble accepting that for some reason. 



			
				Daveman said:
			
		

> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what? Killing them wherever they are is a ridiculous strategy, and I'm going out on a limb even calling it that. Too bad religion has to keep us in the region we don't need otherwise.
> ...



I'd say we'd be best just getting the out of the region, leaving them to sort out their own lives on their own terms, which is how it's going to happen anyway. 

But we can't do that, we have to defend some patch of desert that gains Americans absolutely nothing in the end but more war. 

It's funny that you think people like me are clueless about national security. In the eleven years since 9/11 we've gone the aggressive route, and we're dealing with the exact same problems that are if anything, worse than they were in '01. 

Perpetual war isn't the answer.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



If you favor war with Islam than that's how I see you. 

I certainly didn't claim all Christians want that.


----------



## Contumacious (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> Wow.  The historical ignorance is stunning.
> 
> 
> Contumacious said:
> ...



One that does not swallow bullshit.

The article that you linked to stated that Iraq did not recognize Kuwait's independence. But if Kuwait was independent so were the Southern United States as of December 20, 1860.

If you buy the fact that the USS Vincenness shot down an UNARMED CIVILIAN AIRPLANE then you should be retarded enough to buy the fact that Pan AM 103 was accidentally shot down....what's good for the goose...

.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Still waiting for evidence that the pro-terrorists support Christianity in the same way they claim to support terrorists..I mean Islam.



Still waiting for your opinion on the concept of the religious, by definition, neutering their religion the moment they admit that other religions have a right to exist.

Are freedom and tolerance mutually exclusive to a society with religions that are worth dying for, assuming more than one such passionate religion exists?


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Neither is bending over and hoping they lube up first.


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Ahem.
I give credit to Christians for being able to accept living in a society with secular laws. That's probably the biggest difference between most religions and Islam over the last 500 years, and it truly makes quite a difference in the civility of a nation or region, imo. 

Unfortunately, old habits are hard to kick.​So you can stop claiming you didn't say what you said.


----------



## Too Tall (Sep 30, 2012)

Contumacious said:


> Too Tall said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


The US used whatever was necessary to force a country that attacked us to  unconditionally surrender.  NOTHING was illegal about it.  

Iran invaded American soil when they entered our Embassy in 1979 and held 52 Americans hostage for 444 days.  Everything was illegal about that.


----------



## Londoner (Sep 30, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.



Jesus opposed the oppression of the Roman Empire. He was the original Marx because he supported the poor in their perennial struggle against the powerful. 

How do you feel about the neoliberal GOP Big Business bastardization of Christ?

That is,

How do you feel about the Capitalist Christ who sides with those who own government?

That is,

How do you feel about the Christ who hates the meek?

(because he cares more about tax cuts than those who were not born with his luck or his priveledge)


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

Contumacious said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.  The historical ignorance is stunning.
> ...


Oh.  You're THAT kind of retard.  

Terrorists the world over thank you for your mindless support.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Anyone excusing the violence perpetrated by the Muslim world in the here and now is wrong, in my humble opinion.  I have not seen any posts that decry Christian behavior and give Islam a "free pass" as you call it.

Can you provide a link to such?  I'd like to respond to posts like that!


----------



## daveman (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...n-and-i-respect-christianity.html#post6080148

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...n-and-i-respect-christianity.html#post6080565

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...n-and-i-respect-christianity.html#post6080575

And that's just on the first page.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You realize this doesn't show me making a comment that's anything close to what your accusing me of, yes?

You're really being a hack right now.


----------



## Contumacious (Sep 30, 2012)

Too Tall said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Too Tall said:
> ...



Excuse me ding dong, fucking FDR was fighting against Japan in Indochina before the attack, FDR froze Japanese accounsts in US banks, and refused to allow oil companies to sell to Japan *BEFORE Pearl Harbor*. 

Also the overwhelming amount of Americans opposed entering WWII - FDR NEEDED an attack to change Americans minds  - so FDR traded Americans lives in Hawaii for the privilege of entering WWII . Just what scumbag LBJ did with the USS Liberty. Wake the fuck up.

.



> Iran invaded American soil when they entered our Embassy in 1979 and held 52 Americans hostage for 444 days.  Everything was illegal about that.



Iran retaliated for what the US CIA did in 1954 - it deposed an elected Iranian prime minister.

Are you dumb and blind?

.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Granted, they're not what you asked for Joe, but sometimes almost is all you can get.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Not untrue and not the point of the question, but thanks for trying.

It is a VERY tough question for American Christians to answer because of the whole 'freedom & tolerating others' versus 'NO one gets to The Father except through Jesus and everyone else is going to hell' dogmas battling it out in their hearts.

You can't have it both ways... either your religion is right and you are justified or everyone should be free to think for themselves.  A truly religious person can't justify actual respect for freedom of religion without rendering his religion impotent.

Not the first time I've posed this thesis in this thread - I'd love to get an opinion on it from a religious person or two but I sense fear.


----------



## logical4u (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for evidence that the pro-terrorists support Christianity in the same way they claim to support terrorists..I mean Islam.
> ...



Religion is a set of beliefs, and the cultural promotion of said beliefs.  Christianity believes that each person has a relationship with the Lord (if they acknowledge it or not).  It is up to that person to worship the Lord as they choose.  Christians will tell people the good news (gospel)/point out poor decisions and even "bless them" (sometimes if the person does not want to hear it).  

Respecting each person's right to choose how they deal with the Lord is not "neutering their religion" (some of the other religions that have to use force to keep their "believers" faithful might have theirs neutered).

I know you guys don't want to hear it, don't want to acknowledge it, but before the different Christian denominations came together to form this country, subjects of rulers, worshipped according to the rulers' beliefs.  In communism, it is that way also (there are some churches, were the message is controlled by the state, but they follow the gov't beliefs or they go to prison).

Forcing someone to follow another's rules, seldom works for long.  It buildes a chain of tyrants/dictators/self-proclaimed gods.  Christians were taught this long ago.  They have been swayed to "go along to get along", but have learned that doesn't work.  It just allows oppressors to put people into subservient status.

No religion causes chaos, for if each person is allowed to decide what is right and wrong, their personal comfort is before anyone else's.  Anarchy benefits no one (as the top dog is always replaced by the next top dog).

We are spiritual beings.  IMHO, Christianity, is the only faith, that gives each person responsibility for their own soul.  That faith alone has caused more charity, and more generosity than has ever been seen on this planet.

There really is no comparison to what happens when people practice Christianity, compared to the practice of other faiths.

If you believe that others are better, please list the reasons or evidence that demonstrates productivity and generosity.


----------



## Dot Com (Sep 30, 2012)

KG's thread hasn't been aborted yet?


----------



## logical4u (Sep 30, 2012)

Londoner said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



Where did the Christ tell the poor they could steal what the wealthy had for their own pleasure?

Aren't the liberals the ones holding the hands and in bed with big busines, currently?

Where did the Christ promote the elimination of gov't?


----------



## techieny (Sep 30, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



We can cherry pick wackos all day.  I did get the original point !


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for evidence that the pro-terrorists support Christianity in the same way they claim to support terrorists..I mean Islam.
> ...



Not so, Joe. 

In today's world, a Christian dying for his/her religion does so at the hands of an enemy that wants to kill them for being Christian.

Muslims, OTOH, die for their religion by strapping on suicide vests and taking out a couple dozen Christians or Jews in the name of Allah, with 72 virgins as a reward for their ingenuity.

I hope all those virgins are named Bubba, too.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

logical4u said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Fortunately you don't have to respect Satanism.  But you do have to respect the right of Satanists to worship from *their* hearts.

At least in America you do on paper - I still don't see how a person can proclaim a religion with passion and dedication to the point of giving ones life and _death_ to it and still be able to honestly respect Freedom and Tolerance for people who believe quite differently.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

daveman said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Railing against Christian atrocities each and every one, that's true....

BUT

I still see NOTHING that tries to excuse Islamic bloodletting or give a 'pass' to modern or historic Islamic terrorism.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

logical4u said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I know HOW religion works, what I want to know is how a religious person can admit that all other religions are just as viable and worthy of respect as his own without rendering his own religion impotent.

I say it's impossible based on the definition of religion, especially those of Christianity and Islam, both of which have a jealous God.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Sep 30, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


You support Islam because you see them as partners in combating American Imperialism

You guys back the crazy islamists.....where is the president condemning these nutjobs killing our ambasador.....not around....but those damn christians that dont want to pay for birth control for other people....they are the evil, crazy people...liberals are so retarded


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...


 

Well, you're right....most people with a religion think theirs is right...which I have no problem with and they can tolerate other people, but let them know their wrong. It's kind of like a sports fan, you can respect another persons belief, but still know they're wrong for who they like.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...




Excellent observations but no where near an answer to my question of whether or not a truly religious man can honestly accept the right of all other religions to exist without rendering his own religion impotent.

I know... it seems like it should be simple, but it's a hard question!


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

buckeye45_73 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Except that few and far between are the sports fans willing to kill and die for the honor of their team.  Religious zealots with an appetite for blood defense of honor are a dime a dozen.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



I believe my religion is Supreme, and I'm confident of it to the point that I couldn't care less who or what anyone else cares to worship. My God is big enough that I don't need to get into a 'pissing match'.

I only wish that the OTHER 'religions', including atheism, would stop trying to interfere with my RIGHT to practice my religion. If I can allow others the freedom to worship who, what and where they want, why can't that accommodation be made for me?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Sep 30, 2012)

Now THAT'S the answer I expected! 

Thanks!


----------



## del (Sep 30, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



somebody padlock your church, pal?

tough break


----------



## GuyPinestra (Sep 30, 2012)

del said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



I don't attend a 'church', I'll leave the slobbering hypocrites to you. Enjoy!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for evidence that the pro-terrorists support Christianity in the same way they claim to support terrorists..I mean Islam.
> ...



You are still waiting for someone to address your delusions rationally? Let me save you some trouble, none of us here feel a need to treat your delusions with anything other than utter contempt.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

Londoner said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



Another idiot trying to expound on things the Bible doesn't say.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Sep 30, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That;s the part you have wrong. I don't have to respect anyone or anything other than everyone's freedom to do whatever the fuck they want to as long as they are willing to face the consequences. That, believe it or not, includes their right to disrespect everything I stand for.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



So....you think that it's their religion that causes the extremism? I'm not saying it doesn't have an effect, but it's not the root cause. There is a combination of things that feed into it.

1. socioeconomics.....most of these people are dirt poor, have little to no education and are frustrated beyond belief by the endless violence, the enormous wealth that oil has brought to the region that only the royal families see, they see change.all around them that they are not mentally equipped to handle at such a rapid pace.

2. The extremist leaders, who Cherry Pick.parts of their Holy Book to stir the masses and make enemies out of anyone who doesn't fall in line....people on the far right ought to be familiar with that.....but that's NOT religion....that is propaganda for recruitment purposes.

That's just two off the top of my head....I got to go to work now.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



​
I rest my case.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## editec (Oct 1, 2012)

> *I am American, and I respect Christianity. *




_Cool!_

I am an American and I support the _inside fly-ball ruling_ in professional baseball.


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't support the existence of religion, let alone 'respect' it; but I tolerate it (most of the time).


----------



## SuMar (Oct 1, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...





Protesting doesn't fall under extremists only ignorance. Nobody from Westborogh  Baptist Church has killed anyone in the name of Christ.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Sure.  You stepped on your crank, and it's MY fault.

I'm sure it makes you feel better to believe that.

Maybe you could explain what you meant by "Unfortunately, old habits are hard to kick", if it's not my interpretation.

This ought to be amusing.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 1, 2012)

SuMar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



You missed the point too. Islamaphobes paint ALL Muslims with the same extremist brush and yet would get their Jesus Jammies in a wad if you did the same to them. Not all Muslims are extremists that want to blow people up just as all Christians are not extremists that think god hates fags and soldiers that protect them are burning in hell...or whatever Westborough believes.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

Actually, that is not the point. 

The point of THIS thread, despite the multiple attempts to derail it and make it something else, is that I respect Christianity....but those who have flaunted their "respect" for Islam do not. In fact, their respect for Islam isn't respect for the religion of Islam or the people of Islam, it's respect for the fact that Islam targets Christians and America.

And this thread illuminates that in spades.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Actually, that is not the point.
> 
> The point of THIS thread, despite the multiple attempts to derail it and make it something else, is that I respect Christianity....but those who have flaunted their "respect" for Islam do not. In fact, their respect for Islam isn't respect for the religion of Islam or the people of Islam, it's respect for the fact that Islam targets Christians and America.
> 
> And this thread illuminates that in spades.



Then your "point" (which is really just a twisted opinion) is wrong.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Actually, that is not the point.
> 
> The point of THIS thread, despite the multiple attempts to derail it and make it something else, is that I respect Christianity....but those who have flaunted their "respect" for Islam do not. In fact, their respect for Islam isn't respect for the religion of Islam or the people of Islam, it's respect for the fact that Islam targets Christians and America.
> 
> And this thread illuminates that in spades.



Leftists don't respect anything which has a moral STANDARD. They are humanistic and demand acceptance regardless how evil and perverse their actions are. It's the age old war of Good V/s Evil. Chalk it up to absolute intolerance, especially if it involves God.. Their fangs come out.. Let them stew in it.


----------



## Too Tall (Oct 1, 2012)

> It is a VERY tough question for American Christians to answer because of the whole 'freedom & tolerating others' versus 'NO one gets to The Father except through Jesus and everyone else is going to hell' dogmas battling it out in their hearts.



I am a Christian and believe that NO one gets to the Father except through Jesus but I do not believe that everyone else is going to hell.  I do believe there will be a special place for those that do not believe in a diety and/or attempt to deny the worship of God to those that do.  I call it an eternal dirt nap.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Actually, that is not the point.
> 
> The point of THIS thread, despite the multiple attempts to derail it and make it something else, is that I respect Christianity....but those who have flaunted their "respect" for Islam do not. In fact, their respect for Islam isn't respect for the religion of Islam or the people of Islam, it's respect for the fact that Islam targets Christians and America.
> 
> And this thread illuminates that in spades.



Respect?   Islam?   hardly.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, that is not the point.
> ...



^ Thus the thoughts of a simpleton who cannot think beyond a binary world.


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 1, 2012)

The Hope of salvation unto eternal life is Christ. This is the historical biblical faith. What is puzzling to me, is that so many who do not believe this, are so angry over the exclusivity of the message. If you reject it as false then what's your beef?


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2012)

clevergirl said:


> The Hope of salvation unto eternal life is Christ. This is the historical biblical faith. What is puzzling to me, is that so many who do not believe this, are so angry over the exclusivity of the message. If you reject it as false then what's your beef?



That's nice...just don't try to force it on us in the form of Civil law...ok?


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 1, 2012)

bodecea said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> > the hope of salvation unto eternal life is christ. This is the historical biblical faith. What is puzzling to me, is that so many who do not believe this, are so angry over the exclusivity of the message. If you reject it as false then what's your beef?
> ...



ok.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

strollingbones said:


> and yet how many die in the name of your god ...daily.....
> 
> mothers killing their kids cause god told them too
> 
> ...



What the fuck was put into your cornflakes?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > strollingbones said:
> ...



No..That is where you are wrong and this is where you libs fall off the credibility wagon.
Typically when an Islamist terror attack occurs, you people instantly circle the wagons. The excuses start flying about. Your side claims the entire religion cannot be condemned. After all it's just the radicals. Point taken.
Now, you refuse to apply the same standards to Christianity? Above, you and others quickly condemn the entire faith over the actions of the few.
Why the double standard?
Answer that question and that question only...Have at it. 
Oh, failure to answer honestly will result in loss of all credibility.
You see, when you make statements and take positions without doing your homework, you set traps for yourself. 
BTW,,,,"God" is a name. And as such you will use a capital "G".I know you libs cannot stand the mere mention of God. So you  show your disdain by deliberately using a lower case "g"


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Wow.



In Islam everything is about religion. Politics, economics, science, and even family all come a distant second to religion. The socioeconomic conditions they live in are not imposed by outside forces, and are actually magnitudes better than they are in other parts of the word. Tell me something, how much socioeconomic based terrorism comes out of sub-Sahara Africa?
That is religion, just like it is religion when David Koresh, Fred Phelps, and Jim Jones does it. You don't get to cherry pick your definition of religion in order to argue that religious based cults have nothing to do with religion. Debate honestly, if you can. You can argue they are cults, or that they distort Islam, but you cannot argue that it is not religion, only a fool would fall for that.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 1, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Actually, the Islamaphobes are the ones who insist we should stop insulting Islam. Unless, of course, you also rail against Christianphobes who smear all Christians with the brush of the crusades.

Wait, you do that, and you cannot possibly be a bigot, can you?


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > SuMar said:
> ...



Yes I am. I'm bigoted against extremism and intolerance...of all stripes and in all religions.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

No, you're bigoted against Christians. Evidenced by your statement above..and admission that you view all Christians as intolerant and extremist.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I did, at least once after the initial post. The sentence following it in the same post explains it, but I can see how it may have been missed, so I offered further clarification. 

Find it, I'm not wasting more time talking to you, you're only interested in being a dishonest douche.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

So what's up KG, have you figured out how much you hate Muslims yet?

It seems to be the only point of the thread.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

SuMar said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Yet.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> So what's up KG, have you figured out how much you hate Muslims yet?
> 
> It seems to be the only point of the thread.



A buschel and a peck.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> SuMar said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



WBC is about the money anyways.....


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> So what's up KG, have you figured out how much you hate Muslims yet?
> 
> It seems to be the only point of the thread.


 
That's the point you get, because that's what you want to see.

If you scroll back, you will see I have a bigger problem with terroist apologists and anti-Christian wackos than I do with Islam itself.

They wouldn't have a leg to stand on if it weren't for you weirdoes.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > So what's up KG, have you figured out how much you hate Muslims yet?
> ...



According to KG even terrorism is the fault of Liberals. 

They wouldn't do any of those things if they didn't have people apologizing for them, that's all they're concerned with.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

Terrorism in this country is the fault of the liberals.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



I never said that David Koresh, Fred Phelps and Jim Jones were the face of Christianity. Just as I don't say that Al Quaida or any of the other Islamist Terror organizations are the face of Islam. To Cherry pick extremists and assign those attributes to an entire religion is asinine. Sure, Islam....at the moment has the most prevalence of violence...and you misunderstood me...or actually, I forgot to add something that I had mentioned in a previous post either in this thread, or other other similar thread....That in that region, governmental Theocracy is the rule, secular governments are the exception. Look back, you'll see that I at least alluded to that. But when religion plays such an important role in everyone's daily lives, it very easy for extremists to take advantage of it....especially with uneducated/undereducated people with tight controls on their access to information.

Sub Saharan Africa, up until very recently, was the epitome of regional violence. Perhaps you are too young to remember Idi Amin and his regime in Uganda. in short, Darfur ring a bell? How about the pirates in Somalia? the genocide of the Tutsis at the hands of the Hutus in 94? I am sure there are many, many more...I don't have the time or inclination to dig up a comprehensive list. In short....just because CNN, FOX, or the networks don't cover it....doesn't mean it's not, or hasn't occurred.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Terrorism in this country is the fault of the liberals.



Simply saying that is without a doubt easier than coherently explaining how it's realistic.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorism in this country is the fault of the liberals.
> ...



Don't bother her....she's channeling Breitbart.....shhhhh!


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Terrorism in this country is the fault of the liberals.



This belongs in a sig line. It says a lot about you KG.  

By the way, you know this is America, and you're allowed to hate people, right? You can hate Muslims and liberals and immigrants and whoever else you want. It's allowed.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Terrorism in this country is the fault of the liberals.



Most terrorism has been conducted by Conservatives. More Americans were killed by Conservative terrorists than in 9-11

They also did it in the name of Christianity


----------



## techieny (Oct 1, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorism in this country is the fault of the liberals.
> ...




I have a free plane ticket you can use JACKASS!!!


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 1, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You don't oppose it in yourself, so you aren't anti bigot, you are just a bigot.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorism in this country is the fault of the liberals.
> ...


 
Amy, hon, have a ring pop:







You don't have the chops for this sort of discourse.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

Even KG is sick of her op.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You are bigoted against Christianity. Otherwise you would not paint with such a broad brush.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

My OP did its job 11 pages ago.

the rest is just watching what crawls out of the woodwork.


----------



## AmyNation (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> AmyNation said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I like ring pops, and I love when you change the subject and don't address the point.

You are allowed to hate people. You spend a good portion of your day on here condemning Islam and liberals and immigrants and welfare recipients and yet you never simply admit you hate them, as if not saying the actual words changes the obvious.

You are allowed to hate people, this is the Internet for good was sake, just be honest and admit how you feel.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorism in this country is the fault of the liberals.
> ...



Facts?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

AmyNation said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > AmyNation said:
> ...


 
Have more ringpops, dearie:


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



I see you still prefer to argue with straw men rather than actually address the issues. Since I did not say you said anything about them, I will just ignore your attempt to deflect and get back to the fact that they were all about religion, just like the extremist/jihadists/idiots that use Islam as their basis for terror are.
Believe it or not, there is a difference between sectarian violence and terrorism. Sub-Sahara Africa never flew planes into buildings, they never blew up airplanes, they never hijacked any planes. Can you explain that if we assume that the root cause of terrorism is economics? What about the terrorists that come from rich families and have the advantage of university educations, how do they fit into your socio-economic model of terrorism? Does it explain bin Laden?

Of course not, so the obvious conclusion is that the root cause of terrorism is something other than you are claiming it is. I claim the root cause is personal delusions and/or religion. Feel free to provide actual examples of terrorists that do not fit into my model.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



What is the "it" I'm supposed to oppose? I've admitted I'm bigoted against intolerance and religious extremism. I've got no problem with 95+% of religious populations..it's the small percentage of crazies in each that I'm not fond of.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 1, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You do not oppose intolerance, if you did you wouldn't be trying to argue that insulting Islam is the same as killing people.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Since I never argued that, you're having an interesting conversation with yourself.

I said, and I'll repeat it for the cheap seats, I do no believe in painting an entire religion based on the actions of that religions most extreme spokesmen. 

If that isn't clear enough for you, you'll have to have someone transcribe it to you in crayon.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 1, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You didn't make this post?



Seawytch said:


> _"And he that blasphemeth the name of the  LORD, he shall surely be put to death, and all the congregation shall  certainly stone him: as well the stranger, as he that is born in the  land, when he blasphemeth the name of the Lord, shall be put to death."_
> 
> Leviticus 24:16
> 
> Translation: Kill the unbelievers





Or this post claiming that Rudolph killed because he is a Christian?



Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




I can keep this up all day, you are a bigot, admit it, you won't look near as stupid when you try to posture.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


Uh huh.  So, you can't offer an alternate explanation.

Looks like mine was right, then.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



No dave, your dishonesty wasn't correct, you can keep trying though, I know the dave routine.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Terrorism in this country is the fault of the liberals.
> ...



Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


You can prove I'm being dishonest by posting a link to your explanation of your statement.

Ball's in your court.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



The balls are on your chin Dave, you've already shown me what you consider honest discussion and frankly, I'm not impressed. 

If you'd like to readdress something we've already discussed than fine, if not...


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



No...you'd just rather call everything that doesn't hive with your conclusion a "strawman".
Why haven't sub-Saharans fly airplanes into buildings? Could it be that their perceived fight was more locally influenced? Could it be locally influenced, because of a lack of marketable resources, the Western world has pretty much left them alone?

Your model is based upon your beliefs and personal thoughts.

The Bin Ladens of the world are evil....their followers aren't necessarily so. You mentioned Jonestown and Koresh....Do you think that all of those people were evil, or just their leader?...Better yet, do you believe all those people insane, or just brainwashed?

Just because, religion is the tool of these particular radicals, doesn't necessarily mean that the religion itself is to blame. That would exactly like using Koresh, Jones, Phelps, and other Christian influenced madmen and assigning those examples to the entire religion...my religion. I hate no man....I don't want ill upon anyone...there are many more of people like me than there are Koreshes and Joneses. Same goes with Islam.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


 
No, it's not the same with Islam.

But you keep pretending it is, loon.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

I misremember...how many of Koresh's followers went out and bombed schools?


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 1, 2012)

KG is a koresh apologist now.  Know anything about his "wives" KG


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

What am I apologizing for? What did they do?


----------



## logical4u (Oct 1, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That is like saying someone that is passionate about their job, and if it is a dangerous job (where they could die at work) should want to force everyone to do the same job.  Each relationship with the LORD is individual, and even those that do not believe in HIM have a purpose for HIM.  They may not be aware, but they were put here for a reason, and our ways are not HIS ways.


----------



## logical4u (Oct 1, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Other religions are not as "viable or as worthy of respect".  They are the choice of others on how they "choose" to live their lives.  I have no slaves.  I have no authority over others.  They have a "right" to make decisions in their own lives.  If I disagree, I can tell them so, or if they seem intelligent and willing, I can have a discussion about the things I see as lacking in their faith.  If I am having that kind of discussion, they are usually asking me what they see as lacking in my faith.  Many times, each of us grows in faith and knowledge by seeing a different perspective.


----------



## logical4u (Oct 1, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > AVG-JOE said:
> ...



Guess you are talking to the "wrong" religious group.  Christians don't believe in "forcing" people to believe in the SAVIOR.  Each person has to deal with their own problems (sins) with the gifts given to them and bear temptations (their cross).  Christians believe the Bible when it says that every knee shall bend before HIM, and each shall be judged (by HIM).  That makes whatever we could do..... insignificant.

Maybe those that are of other faiths will answer you.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 1, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



{sigh} He is an example of religious _extremism_. I don't think most Christians are extremist like him just as I don't believe most Muslims want to blow us up. Really still not clear enough?


----------



## logical4u (Oct 1, 2012)

bodecea said:


> clevergirl said:
> 
> 
> > The Hope of salvation unto eternal life is Christ. This is the historical biblical faith. What is puzzling to me, is that so many who do not believe this, are so angry over the exclusivity of the message. If you reject it as false then what's your beef?
> ...



Then don't try to corrupt something that was originally of the church into a fraud/scam/con.


----------



## logical4u (Oct 1, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You must hate mirrors!


----------



## logical4u (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Another example of liberal "class" and "graciousness".


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

I think he just flubbed up and posted his #1 fantasy...


----------



## logical4u (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Okay, if you have tens, hundreds or even thousands "brain washed" that is one thing.  When you have billions "brain washed", that is absolutely a clear and present danger to every person that is not "brain washed".  In the case of islam, one percent (that is the "accepted" number of extremists), that is 15,000,000 EXTREMISTS.  That is a problem.  If you (and people like you) do not want to admit that, then we will go another World War, where some piss ant wantabe dictator convinces the "less fortunate" to rise up and slaughter the piss ant's enemies.  You will either be in his army, or you will be one of the "slaughtered" because you cannot see it coming.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> I misremember...how many of Koresh's followers went out and bombed schools?



How many of mothers left Koresh fuck their daughters? How many husbands let Koresh fuck their wives? How many tried to get out of the madhouse, but were detained by the "true believers"?

All because they thought he was the second coming of Christ....why did they think that? He told them himself.

Grow the fuck up and use the brain God gave you. Simple answers in a complex world are almost never even REMOTELY accurate.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

Uh, ok.

So they didn't kill anyone. Got it.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


So that's how it is, huh?  You whine and bitch and moan that other people aren't answering your oh-so-important question...then you refuse to answer one of mine.

What a coward you are.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Uh, ok.
> 
> So they didn't kill anyone. Got it.



are you one of those "pregnancy from rape is a gift" conservatives too  Thats a serious question you dummy.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



So....kill them, right? Let me ask you something..... What do you think happens when you do that? You said it yourself.....BILLIONS.....with 15M extremists. What do you think happens when you bump off an extremist? You don't think that the rest of the extremists goes to those undereducated,impoverished masses without access to accurate information and says.....

"Look what they did to our brother! This is what they want to do you!"

They don't have to win them all over.....all they have to do is win over two or three everytime it happens. It's like a hydra....you cut off one head and two more grow in it's place.

What's next? Nukes? I'm telling you right now, if we do that? Not only will we be the biggest mass murderers in the history of the world, but we will also draw the ire of Russia, China, and the rest of the nuclear armed world.....and we may well be involved in a global thermonuclear war....all of that death....all of that destruction is NOT worth a series of small attacks from a bunch of extremists.

And I'm sorry....if it ever came to that? Then we'd be on the wrong side of the biblical battle of Armageddon.

No, the answer to this violence is not more violence. It's to get the NON-Extremists to fight the extremists....it's BILLIONS to Tens of Millions.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

logical4u said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I'll call an ambulance for you, it seems Dave's butt-hurt is contagious. 

I'm just a big old meanie poopoopants.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Dave, you keep forgetting we're no longer at square one of this conversation. 

I won't seriously engage with someone that refuses to give me the same courtesy. You had the opportunity, but you chose to act like an idiot. Live and learn...or don't, I'm not losing sleep over it.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Uh, ok.
> 
> So they didn't kill anyone. Got it.



Guess you didn't see the standoff and the end result.....or is it a case like Bripat in the thread involving mental retardation? So fucking biased that you just deny the truth
l?


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

I actually got TheInfidel to give me a half-ass admission that he wants to kill all the Muslims that hate to this degree. Of course I had to withstand his verbal assault for questioning his reasoning, but now that it's all out there and I've asked him to explain how it's logistically possible, his thread has gone quiet. 

But hey, he's got bigger stones than KG, she still thinks the coyness is fooling everyone.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Uh, ok.
> ...


 
You mean when the ATF roasted the Branch Davidians?

Are you saying that the BDavidians were the ones who..offed themselves?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 1, 2012)

Or did they off someone else?


----------



## logical4u (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Where did "I" say "kill them"?

I said, ignore them at your own peril.

I believe that we should call evil, evil.

If you want to defeat the "extremists", educate, educate, educate.  Use radio free ME.  Drop pamplets that show alternative lives.  Drop pictures of other places.  Make it so people have a "choice".  Extremism isn't the only profitable way to live.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> I actually got TheInfidel to give me a half-ass admission that he wants to kill all the Muslims that hate to this degree. Of course I had to withstand his verbal assault for questioning his reasoning, but now that it's all out there and I've asked him to explain how it's logistically possible, his thread has gone quiet.
> 
> But hey, he's got bigger stones than KG, she still thinks the coyness is fooling everyone.



It's not possible. The best we can do is show the non-extremists that we DON'T want to kill them and get them turned against the extremists.

It happened in Libya after the embassy attack....going in there with our cocks hanging out is going to nothing for our long term prospects.

We've got to back off on the testosterone a little.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > I actually got TheInfidel to give me a half-ass admission that he wants to kill all the Muslims that hate to this degree. Of course I had to withstand his verbal assault for questioning his reasoning, but now that it's all out there and I've asked him to explain how it's logistically possible, his thread has gone quiet.
> ...



Of course, I know that. 

I also know that's what people like KG are angling at, but she doesn't have the conviction to say it, she has to pussyfoot.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

logical4u said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Oh....hell yeah. I hear you and I agree. But at the same time, you have to do it in a way that preserves their culture and their religion. You aren't going to change thousands of years of indoctrination and belief with pamphlets, pictures and Radios. The last thing we want to do is to make information look like propaganda.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


I answered your question.  You refuse to answer mine.

You're a hypocrite AND a coward.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> I actually got TheInfidel to give me a half-ass admission that he wants to kill all the Muslims that hate to this degree. Of course I had to withstand his verbal assault for questioning his reasoning, but now that it's all out there and I've asked him to explain how it's logistically possible, his thread has gone quiet.
> 
> But hey, he's got bigger stones than KG, she still thinks the coyness is fooling everyone.


There you go again, acting all entitled to having your questions answered.

But you won't answer them yourself.

What a pussy.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Fuel containers inside the building? I'm not saying they did, I'm not saying they didn't. I don't pretend to know based on partisanship. They did kill 4 ATF agents though.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > I actually got TheInfidel to give me a half-ass admission that he wants to kill all the Muslims that hate to this degree. Of course I had to withstand his verbal assault for questioning his reasoning, but now that it's all out there and I've asked him to explain how it's logistically possible, his thread has gone quiet.
> ...


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


More hypocrisy.  You claim to know what everyone else is thinking, but whine like a little bitch when I interpret something you say.

Then you refuse to clarify.

Yup.  Hypocrite AND coward.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

Jesus H. Christ, how many Neville Chamberlains are on this fucking board, anyway??

How do you pantywaisted pussies propose to 'educate' all these information-starved 'peaceful' Muslims BEFORE we wind up with a major US city in irradiated ruins?

I'd really like to know. BobCollum? Steelplate? Dot Com? Care to give it a go?


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

daveman said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Not too much of a hack are you?

BTW.... What did Reagan do after the Beirut bombings? Oh yeah.....nothing.


----------



## del (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Jesus H. Christ, how many Neville Chamberlains are on this fucking board, anyway??
> 
> How do you pantywaisted pussies propose to 'educate' all these information-starved 'peaceful' Muslims BEFORE we wind up with a major US city in irradiated ruins?
> 
> I'd really like to know. BobCollum? Steelplate? Dot Com? Care to give it a go?



shouldn't you be straining glenn beck's semen, tough guy?


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


Obama showed weakness.  It emboldened the terrorists.


Steelplate said:


> BTW.... What did Reagan do after the Beirut bombings? Oh yeah.....nothing.


What did Obama do after the Libyan embassy attack?  Oh yeah.....nothing.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

I got Dave to do the dance of his people.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



You really only know what Janet Reno told you? You've never watched the HOURS of video showing the ATF pumping highly flammable teargas into the building via tank? You've never watched the FLIR footage showing the ATF agents firing into the building and setting off the gas? You've never listened to the HOURS of tape-recorded conversations from Koresh & Co. while they were under siege? 

You're fucking CLUELESS!!

And the ATF agents were killed AFTER Koresh & Co. were fired upon by those selfsame agents.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

del said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus H. Christ, how many Neville Chamberlains are on this fucking board, anyway??
> ...



Shouldn't you be reporting back to your halfway house, halfwit?


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Jesus H. Christ, how many Neville Chamberlains are on this fucking board, anyway??
> 
> How do you pantywaisted pussies propose to 'educate' all these information-starved 'peaceful' Muslims BEFORE we wind up with a major US city in irradiated ruins?
> 
> I'd really like to know. BobCollum? Steelplate? Dot Com? Care to give it a go?



So let's fucking nuke them before do us, right? You want to kill 'em?....grab your guns....I'll even pitch in for your fucking plane ticket. Take the rest of your moronic Chickenhawk brethren with you.

We don't have the personnel or the funds to go to war against a billion person religion you fucking DOLT.

You fuckers are so worried about some dude in the ghetto getting something for nothing or outraged that grandma doesn't have to eat dog food to pay for the pills that keeps her ass alive....But you have ZERO fucking problem with pissing away trillions of dollars and our kids' lives in the sand pit that we've been stuck in for longer than any engagement we've ever been in before.

People like you are why you Tea Party Assholes should NEVER be elected to office. I'm sure there are some reasonable ones....But Fuck....the ones like you destroy any credibility they could have.


----------



## logical4u (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Jesus H. Christ, how many Neville Chamberlains are on this fucking board, anyway??
> 
> How do you pantywaisted pussies propose to 'educate' all these information-starved 'peaceful' Muslims BEFORE we wind up with a major US city in irradiated ruins?
> 
> I'd really like to know. BobCollum? Steelplate? Dot Com? Care to give it a go?



I read about a North Korean that was in prison.  He turned his mother over to the authorities and she was killed.  It was not until he saw pictures of "feasts" (meals) that he decided to escape.  He was starving in North Korea.  He had no idea that food was plentiful in other parts of the world.
Shortly after that, I was listening to a radio show about the Soviet Block.  The guest was saying that Radio Free Europe gave them the curiosity and thirst for "more" (music, life, religions, etc).

I am not saying to lower defenses, by all means smack back when smacked.  But if you want to deal with "billions" it will take competing "ideas" to overcome that system of deceit, destruction and death.  Ideas like: freedom of speech/private ownership of land/property rights/self defense rights for all, not just the elite, not just men.

If you want to try and kill all the muslims, it will take a really, really long time, and the end, you will be, what you sought to defeat.....


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> I got Dave to do the dance of his people.



*shrug*  If you don't mind being a hypocrite and coward, I don't mind pointing it out.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus H. Christ, how many Neville Chamberlains are on this fucking board, anyway??
> ...


Sooo...you don't have any ideas, huh?

Not at all surprising, really.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Oh.....and the fucking three month standoff had nothing to do with it? The Child molestation had nothing to do with it? The hoarding of an arsenal of illegal weapons had nothing to do with it?

Lastly...where's your proof that it was done on purpose? That they weren't just trying to smoke them out and things went bad?

Sorry dude....you don't get to fuck little kids and hoard a damned arsenal illegally in this country....no matter if you think your Jesus Christ or not.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

daveman said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Fuck you douchebag....There were Ideas....you just don't like them unless it involves killing 'Da Mud People!


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

daveman said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > I got Dave to do the dance of his people.
> ...



Dave, I have to hit the sack, some of us have to work. 

Here's what I'll do...you try to find the answer that's in around 3 or 4 posts in this thread, in the area of my first posts, and if you don't find it by tomorrow afternoon I'll help you locate one. Maybe someone else on the board could show you the search function. I know your incessant daving will lead you to what you seek.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus H. Christ, how many Neville Chamberlains are on this fucking board, anyway??
> ...



No cockbite, I don't want to nuke anyone, but your lily-livered reply to logical4u makes it clear that you're willing to live on your knees rather than stand up.





			
				Steelplate said:
			
		

> But at the same time, you have to do it in a way that preserves their culture and their religion. You aren't going to change thousands of years of indoctrination and belief with pamphlets, pictures and Radios. The last thing we want to do is to make information look like propaganda.



If Muslims want to "preserve their culture and their religion", they should really think twice about their Goddamned violent behavior. 

What the fuck would YOU suggest if these PEACEFUL means of education are discarded out of hand?

Moron!!


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

logical4u said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus H. Christ, how many Neville Chamberlains are on this fucking board, anyway??
> ...



I agree with you, I went off on Steelplate-in-the-head's outright rejection of your suggestion.


----------



## bobcollum (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Jesus H. Christ, how many Neville Chamberlains are on this fucking board, anyway??
> 
> How do you pantywaisted pussies propose to 'educate' all these information-starved 'peaceful' Muslims BEFORE we wind up with a major US city in irradiated ruins?
> 
> I'd really like to know. BobCollum? Steelplate? Dot Com? Care to give it a go?



Obviously the only way is to kill all of them. 

Who cares if nobody knows how many exist or where they are?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.



No you don't.

... respect Christianity.

What a crock.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



If Muslims want to preserve? There ya go fuckwit.  Your war is against the religion....Conversation over.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



WTF? I agreed with him! Go fuck yourself, you illiterate piece of shit.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



My God, you really ARE that stupid! You know only what the media has fed you, and very little of it even resembles fact, let alone can pass as it. 

You say there was child molestation going on? Where's your fucking PROOF? Or is Koresh guilty simply because Janet Reno said so?

You say they were "hoarding an arsenal of illegal weapons"? PROVE IT!! The man had a BATF firearms dealer's license, and not a single "illegal weapon" was recovered from the rubble.

Fucking gullible, swill-swallowing government stooge!!


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...


I'll thank you not to project your dumbassery on me.

You offered no proposals to educate any information-starved Muslims.

You offered a lot of strawman bullshit and emotional blather.  That's it.  

Look, if you don't have anything to offer, just say so.


----------



## daveman (Oct 1, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...


If it's so easy, why don't you do it?

Oh, yeah -- prolly because it's not there.  

Go to bed, pussy.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Listen douche-nozzle, I have no war against ANY religion. I couldn't care less about the religion of Islam one way or the other, it's not up to me to "preserve it". It's up to the people that CARE about it, you dumbass. I'm just tired of the millions of Muslims that want to wipe America AND Israel off the face of the Earth.

I didn't start this fucking fight, but I'm damned sure willing to END it before it costs even MORE American lives.

You just want to kneel down and suck some Muslim dick, hoping they'll let you keep a few scraps of your 'dignity'.

Like you ever had any of THAT to preserve.


----------



## Steelplate (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Steelplate said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Wow....a gay reference....You and Warrior102 need to hook up. You'd make such a cute right wing Nazi queer couple.

You say you have "no war" but then the rest of your post is a single minded personal declaration. So, either you're bi-polar, or just a fucking psychopathic.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



Look at it this way, I'll try to keep it simple for you. Muslims want peace and coexistence? GREAT! I'm all for it! You don't bother me and mine, I won't bother you and yours.
Come around looking to hurt me or mine? You're going to get shot. Several times. Self defense. Have a nice afterlife, and I hope all 72 of your virgins are named Abdullah.


----------



## del (Oct 1, 2012)

^

keyboard ranger


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

del said:


> ^
> 
> keyboard ranger



That's well-armed, highly proficient keyboard ranger, asshole.


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 1, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...




WACO was a Federal Government clusterfuck. YOU should educate yourself before making an ass of yourself accusing others of not knowing facts.

Child Abuse at Waco
Koresh was a nutter...mot a Christian and not a child molester either.


----------



## del (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > ^
> ...



yeah, the ferocity of your typing has me trembling.

asshat


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

del said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



And your pusillanimous attempts at insults have me...


----------



## del (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



funny, your existence has the same effect on god

go figure

tough guy


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

del said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



I've always said God has a sense of humor, look what he did to you...


----------



## Valerie (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > ^
> ...


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

Valerie said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



If I ever got my leg that high I'd fall over backwards, that's why I trust firearms...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Correct. They are not all extremists....Here's the rub...there are two billion Muslims. The claim is just 1% are Islamists. Ok, why is it that NOT ONE single Muslim Cleric ever come out with a 100% unconditional condemnation of the 9/11 attacks?
Why are 99% of the world's Muslims allowing the small minority to smear their religion?
Why are Muslims at the slightest hint of insult taken to such magnificent heights of violence?


----------



## del (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



yeah, he brought you into my life.


----------



## del (Oct 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



if you ever got your leg that high, glenn beck would fall over backwards.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 1, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



http://www.muhajabah.com/otherscondemn.php


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


I clicked on the first link....CAIR...And here is the text....
http://www.cair-net.org/crisiscenter/html/cair_ad.html
Related SearchesNet TVDish Net WorkDish ProgramingCompare Satellite TV Services

Ads
DIRECTV® Official Site
Order DIRECTV® Today. Free Install. New, TiVo® HD DVR from DIRECTV®!
DIRECTV - #1 Satellite TV - Beats Cable TV w/ More HD & Sports
Stand with Elizabeth Now
Elizabeth Warren Needs Your Help. Sign up and Show Your Support!
www.elizabethwarren.com/sign-up
Satellite Tv
Here's All the Available Sources ! Latest news on Satellite Tv
Satellitetv.Anygator.com
Ford Explorer Forums
Explorer Forums at Edmunds Research, Info, Prices & More.
New Cars, Used Cars, Car Reviews and Pricing - Edmunds.com
Dish Network Deals
Find Dish Promotional Deals & Save. Limited Time Offers, Act Today!
QuickCableHookup.com/Dish-Network
From Big Dog Satellite TV
190+ channels - $24.99 mo/1st year TabletPC or BluRay w/New Activation
bigdogsatellite.com
2012 GRE Not Required
Find 2012 Graduate Schools - No GRE Online & Local Schools - Apply Now!
Masters.CampusCorner.com
The 9mm is No Defense
Discover What Military Operatives & The Army Don't Want You To Know
Close Combat Training | Self Defense | Martial Arts Training | Captain Chris
America Our Way
Are you a Conservative? Patriots unite: God Bless the USA
facebook.com/AmericaOurWay
Gun Control Vote
If Re-Elected, Will Barack Obama Make It Tougher To Own Guns? Vote!
poll.PersonalLiberty.com....
NIce try.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


4) Notwithstanding the disbelief that anyone following the faith of Islam could commit such a heinous crime, we condemn the act regardless of the identity of the perpetrators;

From the second link...It seems there is always a "but"..
Face it, none of these people ever went public with this stuff. Never once have we seen an in person interview of a Cleric willing to go public with an unconditional condemnation..
In any event, the fact still remains that 1% of the Muslim world is being permitted to smear the entire religion...If you see nothing wrong with that it's YOUR problem.
Islam must get it's house in order before the religion can become mainstream. 
End of story.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 1, 2012)

thereisnospoon said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



CAIR's statement on 9/11/2001:



> We condemn in the strongest terms possible what are apparently vicious and cowardly acts of terrorism against innocent civilians. We join with all Americans in calling for the swift apprehension and punishment of the perpetrators. No cause could ever be assisted by such immoral acts. All members of the Muslim community are asked to offer whatever help they can to the victims and their families. Muslim medical professionals should go to the scenes of the attacks to offer aid and comfort to the victims.



MPAC's statement:



> We feel that our country, the United States, is under attack.  All Americans should stand together to bring the perpetrators to justice.  We warn against any generalizations that will only serve to help the criminals and incriminate the innocent.  We offer our resources and resolve to help the victims of these intolerable acts, and we pray to God to protect and bless America



And by definition, releasing a press release is "going public".


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...


Nice.. Guess what.. I don't but it. Ya know why? Because the terrorism still continues and the silence from the rest of the Muslim community is deafening.
What's disturbing is I have no issue with Muslims. I go to their homes for work. I patronize their businesses without hesitation. One woman in my neighborhood is a poll worker. She is an absolute sweetheart. 
My concern is with the silence of the majority. Do they have to make a statement with each terrorist act? No. But the spokesperson for the local Chapter of the Islamic Center goes on talk radio here with regularity. He has never condemned 9/11. In fact he is very good at NOT answering questions. 
Radical Islam Joins the DNC | RedState


----------



## Old Rocks (Oct 1, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.



But many psychotic murderers have claimed Christianity. And all too often with the support of many, many others that claimed that religion.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 1, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



Care to be a little more specific?

And do try to not echo the previously debunked ones, won't you?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 1, 2012)

Old Rocks said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Which, incidentally, doesn't encourage psychotic murderers.
> ...



Ok then you'll have no problem producing news stories with some examples of this. Have at it.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



When you pointed out that you never said David Koresh was the face of Christianity you were not reaching a conclusion, that was your attempt to argue against a position I never took. That is, by definition, a straw man. 

Let me spell out the obvious to you here, it doesn't matter if the followers of an evil man follow him because they are evil, or if they do it because they are confused. What matters is what they do, and people who kill because an evil man tells them to are committing acts of evil, even if they think they have a good reason. Good intentions do not excuse murder in my book, even if it does in yours.

Strangely enough, I agree with you that people misusing religion does not mean the religion is to blame. Unlike you, I am actually willing to dig into the religion and find out if it is to blame for the evil acts that people commit when they use it as an excuse. Yes, that includes my religion.

Did you know that Muslims are told not to have friends who are non believers? That they cannot believe anything a non believer says? If a religion says that everyone who does not believe it never tell the truth and that anyone who follows it cannot be a friend with a non believer do you think it might just have problems accepting that the rest of the world is different?

Go ahead, defend a religion that calls you a liar, it amuses the people that believe.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



He is not a Christian, yet you are using him to prove that some Christians kill, that makes you a bigot.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I misremember...how many of Koresh's followers went out and bombed schools?
> ...



Yet you are trying to claim the answer is simple, why is that?

By the way, have you found any terrorists that do not fit into my "simple" model yet?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > I actually got TheInfidel to give me a half-ass admission that he wants to kill all the Muslims that hate to this degree. Of course I had to withstand his verbal assault for questioning his reasoning, but now that it's all out there and I've asked him to explain how it's logistically possible, his thread has gone quiet.
> ...



Tell me something, how does the Obama way, which managed to get the first US Ambassador killed in over 30 years, done for our long term prospects? Do you think using drones to kill civilians is that much better than doing it face to face?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

Steelplate said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Steelplate said:
> ...



The children killed the ATF agents? Is that what you know?


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

Wow.

They're JUST THE SAME as Islam!


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 2, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Who isn't, Eric Rudolph? Of course he was. Now you're just being ridiculous. He is and was a member of the Army of God...an organization that took credit for the bombings he was convicted of. The OK City guy wasn't, but Rudolph was. 

Ya'll sit there and say "where are the moderate Muslims that condemn their extremists" (they're right here by the way) and you can't even admit that Eric Rudolph was a Christian. 

I condemn the *acts *done in the name of the religion, I don't condemn the religion nor the majority of the people who practice it.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

Except when the religion is Christian.

You're a bigot, and a hypocrite, and you support terrorists by attacking Christianity every time someone says anything negative about Islamofascism.


----------



## clevergirl (Oct 2, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...




I condemn the acts of millions of babies slaughtered in the name of a "woman's right to choose their death" but I don't condemn all women-


----------



## Lakhota (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## clevergirl (Oct 2, 2012)

*PROOF Lakhota is for real*


----------



## geauxtohell (Oct 2, 2012)

I am an American.

I respect all religions.  I also respect those who are atheists.  Everyone's walk is different and judgement is the perrogative of God and not me or you.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 2, 2012)

Except when that walk includes murder, oppression, and tyranny.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



I asked you before what evidence you have to prove that. All you have is a website that was created after he went to prison. Believe it or not, people in prison do not have computers and cell phones, so he did not create the website.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

geauxtohell said:


> I am an American.
> 
> I respect all religions.  I also respect those who are atheists.  Everyone's walk is different and judgement is the perrogative of God and not me or you.



You are lying.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 2, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Websites where he says he did it as a Christian opposed to abortion. Letters sent after the bombings from the Army of God took credit for the bombings. Even you can put two and two together. He has described himself as a Catholic. 

He's an extremist that does't represent his professed faith.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Websites he did not write, and letters from the Army of God  he did not write. 

You are correct, I can put two and tow together. I am just honest enough to admit that it doesn't amount to actual proof of anything.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 2, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



He has said, himself, that he is a Christian. You just keep proving my point more with each post. You expect Muslims to decry their extremists when you cannot even admit the existence of your own.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



What I asked you to prove way back in the beginning of this discussion was to show me where he said God told him to do this. In response you have argued that he is part of the Army of God. Let's go back to where he said that God told him to do these things.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 2, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



I never said god told him to, I said that he is a self professed Christian who bombed gay bars and abortion clinics, making him a religious extremist. 

For the last time, most Christians/Muslims/Buddhists/etc are not extremist and nobody wants their religion judged by their most extreme "followers".


----------



## AVG-JOE (Oct 2, 2012)

Lakhota said:


>





clevergirl said:


> *PROOF Lakhota is for real*



THIS is your response to that Deity humiliating post?!?
​


  Does your God know that you have so little game when when it comes to defending His honor?  


You may want to ask for help.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Oct 2, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



A self-professed Christian would say this... 
'I prefer Nietzsche to the Bible'



> "Many good people continue to send me money and books," Rudolph writes in an undated letter. "Most of them have, of course, an agenda; mostly born-again Christians looking to save my soul. I suppose the assumption is made that because I'm in here I must be a 'sinner' in need of salvation, and they would be glad to sell me a ticket to heaven, hawking this salvation like peanuts at a ballgame. I do appreciate their charity, but I could really do without the condescension. They have been so nice I would hate to break it to them that I really prefer Nietzsche to the Bible."



USATODAY.com - Special report: Eric Rudolph writes home


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



You said he did it in the Name of god. The only way that would be true is if God told him to do it, which, apparently, he never claimed. 

I don't judge a religion by its extremists, I judge it by the way it reacts to those extremists. 

Muslim Opinion Polls - Challenging the &#39;Tiny Minority of Extremists&#39; Myth


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> THIS is your response to that Deity humiliating post?!?​
> Does your God know that you have so little game when when it comes to defending His honor?
> 
> 
> You may want to ask for help.



God is bigger than I am, He doesn't need me to fight His battles or defend His honor. Allah, on the other hands, seems to need all the help he can get.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 2, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Don't confuse her with facts.


----------



## logical4u (Oct 2, 2012)

theDoctorisIn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Out of almost two billion people, there should be "millions" of condemnations and apologies, not two or three.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2012)

logical4u said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Why should Muslims "apologize"?

And there have been THOUSANDS of condemnations of 9/11 by American Muslims.


----------



## logical4u (Oct 2, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Look, some of us are very aware of the history of this country.  We will work to provide for our families and stay calm..... push us too far, and we get extremely ugly.  That is what happens in war.  If the muslims do not "police their own", it will go too far, and you will have people that say "enough, is enough".  No one wants to see that.  We would love it if muslims would "police their own".  You can either support the evil (defending the evil doers, and making excuses for them) or you can speak the truth, that too many muslims are causing way too many problems (not that I did not say "all" or "most").

If you ignore truth, evil will take over, the choice is yours.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 3, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



Doing something in the name of god and doing it because god told you to are not the same thing. I never said god told him to, i said he did it because he is a Christian. 

Eric Rudolph in his own words:

_The truth is I am a Christian.  As a Christian, I accept as my brother in Christ anyone who believes in the tenets of the faith. [...]

Religiously, I am a traditional Catholic.  Philosophically, I am an Idealist.  _

Racism by Eric Rudolph

It really is funny watching you deny the FACT that Eric Rudolph is a Christian who bombed shit and then piss and moan about Muslims that won't speak out against the extremists in their midst. Keep it up, the irony is doing wonders for my complexion. 

In the end the point is that all Christians are not Eric Rudophs or Fred Phelps or that crazy lady that killed her kids 'cause god *told *her to. Just like all Muslims are not extremists that want to wipe us off the face of the earth.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 3, 2012)

The Imans promote bloodshed and call for it. Al Jazheera promotes bloodshed and broadcasts it, praising it and encouraging women and children to demonstrate their hatred of the West.

That isn't a handful of whackos. It's symptomatic of the *religion* of Islam.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^

Imans? Lol you idiot Iman means faith. You meant Imams. You can't even learn of the tv haha


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 3, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



And it has been pointed out, multiple times, that he isn't. The direct quotes from reputable sources all have him saying his beliefs are not as much about being a Christian as they are about the philosophy of Nietzsche. Yet you continue to site a website created after his incarceration, which he can have nothing to do with from inside prison, to back your claim.

Did it ever occur to you that the people that created that site might be lying? Of course not, because you bigotry prohibits you from dealing with the real world, you prefer to slap all Christians on the basis of a man who is not even Christian, and then complain when I slam Muslims who actually support acts of terror because I am not believing your claim that only 5 people on the entire planet are committing all the acts of terrorism.

The truth is that I do not care if Phelps and Rudolph claim to be Christians or not, I will never associate myself with them. The Muslims who say that suicide bombings are justified are associating themselves with the terrorists, and I will call them on it every single time. Not because they refuse to condemn or apologize, but because they actually support.


----------



## Seawytch (Oct 3, 2012)

Quantum Windbag said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Quantum Windbag said:
> ...



He says he's a Christian on a Christian site. Before the bombings he was a member of a Christian Identity Church and was raised as a Christian. You're denying his Christianity is just plain silly.

You've already been provided links and statements from Muslims condemning the actions of the extremists of their religion. 

You're tilting at windmills and I really don't understand why.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 3, 2012)

BecauseIKnow said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> Imans? Lol you idiot Iman means faith. You meant Imams. You can't even learn of the tv haha


 
Who cares?

I should just call them pigfuckers, since that's what they are.

Well, when they aren't abusing pre teen dancing boys.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^^
> ...



Open your mouth .........


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah I'd cut that fucker right off, and stuff it in your mouth, terrorist.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> Yeah I'd cut that fucker right off, and stuff it in your mouth, terrorist.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 3, 2012)

omg, I inadvertently turned you on.

I'm sorry.


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Oct 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> omg, I inadvertently turned you on.
> 
> I'm sorry.



Go take your meds. I've seen people like you before they need the meds ASAP.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 3, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > Seawytch said:
> ...



Let's try this again.

That is not a site he wrote, and the people that wrote it have lied to support their case against abortion. That makes everything on their website questionable, including the various "authorized" pages about the various people they call heroes..

Eric Rudolph did not write that site, and the official court statements, and his answers to reporters, contain no mention of him being a Christian. 

Being raised a Christian does not make you a Christian, despite the fact that many people all over the Earth believe otherwise.


----------



## Caroljo (Oct 3, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > Mother's that kill their kids and say God told them to are just psychotic.
> ...



It's no strain....when you're telling the truth.


----------



## Dot Com (Oct 3, 2012)

koshergrl said:


> BecauseIKnow said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^^^
> ...





koshergrl said:


> Yeah I'd cut that fucker right off, and stuff it in your mouth, terrorist.



What makes Allie believe that she is the best person to be arguing about religion.  No wonder there can't be a peace deal in the ME w/ zaney dopes like her broad brushing entire religions.

BTW- isn't islam part of monotheism anyway.


----------



## daveman (Oct 3, 2012)

AVG-JOE said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



What makes you think you can humiliate God?

Little full of yourself, aren't you?


----------



## daveman (Oct 3, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations.  You got that part right.
> ...


There it was, the clarification that I was asking for, but totally missed, even though I quoted it.  No excuse.  

Bob, I apologize.  You did not mean the Christians were nostalgic for the Crusades and the Inquisition.  I'm sorry.


----------

